# BIKE TRANSALP CHALLENGE 2009 - strecken & mehr



## powderJO (7. Dezember 2008)

hi @ all,


dies ist dann der thread für alle, die bei der tac 2009 starten. gedacht zum austausch über strecken-details und alles andere interessante rund um die tac 2009. die strecke steht ja seit gut einer woche komplett und auch die erste anmeldung ist gelaufen. das ist die strecke:

Etappe 1:  Mittenwald - Reith im Alpbachtal
Etappe 2:  Reith im Alpbachtal - Mayrhofen
Etappe 3:  Mayrhofen - Brixen
Etappe 4:  Brixen - St. Cristina 
Etappe 5:  St. Cristina - Sarnthein
Etappe 6:  Sarnthein - Kaltern
Etappe 7:  Kaltern - Andalo
Etappe 8:  Andalo - Riva del Garda   	 

details, höhenprofile etc gibt es auf www.bike-transalp.de 
die letzten beiden etappen scheinen denen vom letzten jahr zu entsprechen. die letzte abfahrt wird also wieder für diskussionen sorgen ...

die anderen strecken sind für mich alle neu. deshalb wäre es schön, ein paar infos zu bekommen. wie lang und hart sind die auffahrten, wie schwer die trails, was sind die guten hotels in den orten etc...

pj


----------



## sekt88 (7. Dezember 2008)

bin  wieder dabei. Etappen 1.2.3 sind wie 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Dezember 2008)

ich fahr 2009 nicht mit, aber die Etappen 7 und 8 sind genau die 
gleichen wie dieses Jahr. 
Scheint mir ein bißchen gleichmäßiger verteilt das Ganze


----------



## ctwitt (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

die Etappen für 2009 sind sehr schön gleichmäßig verteilt. Am Anfang und am Ende etwas weniger Höhenmeter und an allen anderen Tagen keine Ausreißer von km oder Höhenmetern wie in diesem Jahr. Die ersten drei Etappen sind aus 2007 und die letzten beiden aus 2008. Der Downhill der letzten Etappe ist bei viel Verkehr kaum fahrbar. Besonders freue ich mich nach Wolkenstein zu kommen da ich dort seit Jahren im Winter Urlaub mache .

Für Womo Fahrer wird eine extra Gebühr von 100  ringezogen wie ich bei der Anmeldung gelesen habe.

Habt ihr denn die Anmeldung problemlos überstanden? Wie lange habt ihr gebraucht bis ihr die Anmeldung fertig hattet. 12:05 Uhr waren wir fertig.


----------



## Tomz (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich habs dieses Jahr zu ersten Mal geschafft. 10 Sec nach 12 war ich drin.

Hat jemand zufällig GPS oder Google Earth Daten von den bisherigen Strecken?
Ich würde mir mal gerne einen Überblick verschaffen. Grob kenn ich die Strecke ich bin von 10 Jahren einen AC gefahren der auch da durch ging nur mit deutlich weniger HM


----------



## ctwitt (8. Dezember 2008)

Vor 10 Jahren? Da hast du ein gutes Gedächnis. Ich kann mich nicht mal an die Strecke von 2007 erinnern


----------



## Tomz (8. Dezember 2008)

Na Ja, die einzelnen Kuven hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf aber den einen oder anderen Anstieg


----------



## powderJO (8. Dezember 2008)

ctwitt schrieb:


> die Etappen für 2009 sind sehr schön gleichmäßig verteilt. Am Anfang und am Ende etwas weniger Höhenmeter und an allen anderen Tagen keine Ausreißer von km oder Höhenmetern wie in diesem Jahr.



mmm. macht es aber nicht leichter - eher im gegenteil. kaum ein tag, an dem man es mal etwas lockerer angehen lassen kann. 
die anmeldung leif problemlos. ich wurde wie immer vom server rausgeschmissen und mein teampartner kam wie immer problemlos durch und war 5 minuten nach 12 fertig. startplatz war also kein problem...


----------



## M5PWR (8. Dezember 2008)

Hab 4 Minuten gebraucht, hat also gut funktioniert. In der ersten Starterliste waren einige Leute 4 mal ! aufgeführt mit immer anderem Teamnamen.
Na mal schauen, erinnere mich noch dieses Jahr an Andalo, letzter Anstieg auf der Betonpiste war schon knackig. Nach Riva runter war zu 75% fahrbar, der Rest vielleicht bei weniger Verkehr auch. Hat aber schon ganzschön geschüttelt, besonders auf`m letzten Stück mit den dicken Steinen (hab dann immer Angst um die labrige Carbonpflitsche).

Na dann bis Juli,

Maik


----------



## Dr. Faust (8. Dezember 2008)

Ah, an die dicken Steine kann ich mich erinnern, hat aber wider erster Befürchtungen doch gar nicht so viel geblutet.
Die Strecke ist gleichmäßig fies, Ruhetage hat Herr Stanciu wohl vergessen. Dafür wird er die Streckenführung noch per Email zustellen. Kleinere Änderungen wirds aber vielleicht noch hier und da geben.


----------



## subdiver (8. Dezember 2008)

Wie anspruchsvoll sind denn die Trails auf dieser Strecke ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (8. Dezember 2008)

die ersten drei Tage sind einfach der siebte Tag auch da hat es nur einen Teil bei dem man leicht einen Reifendefekt haben kann. Der Trail am siebten Tag erfordert schon gute Radbeherschung. Vor allem weil man mit hunderten Bikern die bereits 600 km und 22000 Höhenmeter in den Beinen haben gleichzeitig da runter muss.


----------



## prozak (8. Dezember 2008)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Der Trail am siebten Tag erfordert schon gute Radbeherschung. Vor allem weil man mit hunderten Bikern die bereits 600 km und 22000 Höhenmeter in den Beinen haben gleichzeitig da runter muss.


word 
fand den trail schon ziemlich oarg.


----------



## powderJO (8. Dezember 2008)

weiß keiner was über die etappen 4, 5 und 6? dwe schwierigste teil der letzten etappe ist ganz klar der trail vom monte gazza. im letzten jahr war er allerdings auch noch nass und glitschig - trocken hat er sicher einen anderen charakter. an die vorletzte etappe erinnere ich mich eigentlich nicht mehr - war da was?


----------



## M5PWR (8. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> an die vorletzte etappe erinnere ich mich eigentlich nicht mehr - war da was?



Hm, lange Passage über aufgeweichten Asphalt, die Sonne kochte einem das Hirn raus und der ewig lange Anstieg nach Andalo über die Betonpiste,
aber sonst war nix.......


----------



## subdiver (9. Dezember 2008)

Mich wundert der geringe Fully- und hohe Flatbar-Anteil ein bißchen 
Die Profis kommen mit einem HT und schmalen Lenker sehr gut klar, 
aber die überwiegenden Hobbyfahrer ?


----------



## maxmistral (9. Dezember 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Mich wundert der geringe Fully- und hohe Flatbar-Anteil ein bißchen
> Die Profis kommen mit einem HT und schmalen Lenker sehr gut klar,
> aber die überwiegenden Hobbyfahrer ?



Das wundert mich überhaupt nicht, wenn Du Dir die Road-Books der vergangenen Jahre anschaust, kommt man da auf einen Asphalt-Anteil von über 50% (Strassen, asphaltierte Radwege), dann hat es noch gut befestigte Forststraßen (30-40%), da braucht man auch kein Fully.
Die Bike-Transalp hat so im Schnitt um die 600km Strecke, davon wäre man vielleicht bei 10km-20km Strecke mit dem Fully schneller unterwegs.

maxmistral


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (9. Dezember 2008)

Ok, wusste ich nicht, es ist meine 1. Transalp


----------



## sekt88 (9. Dezember 2008)

2007, zweite ettape am letzen anstieg- 40 Grad, Schwarzes Teer Strasse-Kein Spaß warst´


----------



## Catsoft (9. Dezember 2008)

2007 war mit dem Fully ätzend -> Mangenpaß, Kaiserjägerweg....  
2000, 2006 und 2008 hab ich mit meinem Element ganz gut gefühlt. Bringt halt ein wenig Sicherheit bei geringem Mehrgewicht. Fahre aber auch "nur" auf Ankommen


----------



## dede (9. Dezember 2008)

Größtenteils klassische TAC-Etappen. einziges TAC-Neuland ist die Vereinalm zu Beginn (statt des Klassikers übers Karwendelhaus/Hochalmsattel), Teile der Passage vom Villnößtal nach Alta Badia (zwischen Gampealm und Schlüterhütte brutalst steil, da werden die wenigsten fahren, aber landschaftlich traumhaft über die Peitlerwiesen !, danach problemlos über den Juenpaß) und die Verbindung rüber nach Kaltern. Ist halt ein verdammt langer Anstieg zum Gasteiger Sattel weil man komplett runter ins Eisacktal muß, danach laaaaanger aber problemloser Uphill bis auf die Almen. Downhill nach Sarnthein mit ein paar netten kürzeren Trails. Zum Sarner Kreuz hoch weitestgehend langweilig, oben dann traumhaft, aber mit ein paar Trailanstiegen, die Körner kosten bzw. den ein oder anderen zum Schieben zwingen dürften (Kreuzjoch und Stoanerne Mandln, traumhafte Fernblicke übers Unterland und in die westlichen Dolomiten !!). Ab dem Möltner Kaser dann nettes Ausrollen (auch der Eppaner Höhenweg ist wenig anspruchsvoll). Der Rest ist dann TAC-Klassik mit dem Gazzatrail als letztes Highlight für die Straßenfahrerfraktion......


----------



## powderJO (9. Dezember 2008)

hi dede, danke für die beschrebung. hört sich doch alles ganz prima an.


----------



## dede (9. Dezember 2008)

Halt, hab grad gesehen, daß der Uli jetzt doch die Trails runter nach Nals genehmigt bekommen hat (ich hatte noch die Ausweichroute im Kopf ). Die sind Klasse, nicht so anspruchsvoll wie der Gazza, aber dennoch rechtansprechend !


----------



## powderJO (9. Dezember 2008)

sind das die wege 13 und /oder 1? falls ja, war ich da glaueb ich doch schon mal. habe es als recht flowig in erinnerung....ist aber schon ein paar jahre her


----------



## dede (9. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> sind das die wege 13 und /oder 1? falls ja, war ich da glaueb ich doch schon mal. habe es als recht flowig in erinnerung....ist aber schon ein paar jahre her



Markierungen hab ich grad nicht im Kopf und leider keine Karte hier vorliegen, aber die Trails dort runter sind technisch nicht wirklich schwierig und haben (zumeist) ziemlich Flow auf griffigem Untergrund, also Spaß für alle !!


----------



## subdiver (9. Dezember 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> hab ich mit meinem Element ganz gut gefühlt. Bringt halt ein wenig Sicherheit bei geringem Mehrgewicht. Fahre aber auch "nur" auf Ankommen



Voraussichtlich möchte ich mit dem Element auch "nur" auf Ankommen fahren.
In meinem Alter ist ein Fully doch gesünder für die Knochen 
Ich überlege nur, ob ich nicht dann den LowRiser gegen den Flatbar austausche 

Einige Bekannte aus dem Kleinwalsertal fahren mit dem Vertex und Element,
von denen habe ich gehört, dass Bikeaction den Rocky-Fahrern
einen Service bietet. 
Ist das bei den anderen Bikeherstellern auch so ?


----------



## ctwitt (9. Dezember 2008)

Rocky, Scott und im letzten Jahr auch Cube bieten Race Service.

Einen Lenker zu montieren der mindestens 60cm Breite hat macht beim Vertex oder Element sin. Vor allem wenn man eine 80er Gabel hat. Mich hat es dieses Jahr den 56er Lenker zweimal übel aus der Hand geschlagen. Einmal bin ich dann abgeflogen und habe mich ziemlich verbogen. Es ist aber genauso wichtig Griffe zu montieren die auch wenn sie Schweissnass sind noch gut festzuhalten sind. Ich war mit 7 g Proline unterwegs. Die sind sehr rutschig und dünn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (9. Dezember 2008)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Einen Lenker zu montieren der mindestens 60cm Breite hat macht beim Vertex oder Element sin. Vor allem wenn man eine 80er Gabel hat. Mich hat es dieses Jahr den 56er Lenker zweimal übel aus der Hand geschlagen. Es ist aber genauso wichtig Griffe zu montieren die auch wenn sie Schweissnass sind noch gut festzuhalten sind. Ich war mit 7 g Proline unterwegs. Die sind sehr rutschig und dünn.



Ich bin auf meinen Alpentouren (viel Trails) und dem Kitzalp-Marathon (viele Trails für einen Mara) 
mit einem 640mm LowRiser unterwegs gewesen und hatte mit diesem Lenker 
eine sehr gute Bikekontrolle auf den schwierigen Abfahrten.
Man ist aber bei den Marathons mit einem LowRiser immer noch ein Exot 

Beim beschriebenen Streckenprofil der Transalp, denke ich, 
dass ein Flatbar mit 580mm eventuell Vorteile haben könnte.

Ich fahre die Corratec-Korkgriffe (20 gr.), mit denen rutscht man auch 
mit nassen Händen (ohne Handschuhe) nicht und sie dämpfen recht gut.


----------



## fitschigogeler (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren und als Training 3 Woche vorher mit meiner Freizeitgestaltungsbeauftragten die allermeisten Teilstücke bis in die Sarntaler Alpen zum Training. Habe also ca. 80% der Gesamtstrecke letzes Jahr schon unterm Stollen gehabt.

Nachdem ich die Streckenführung im Internet gesehen hab, hab ich mich spontan entschlossen auch 2009 mitzufahren, weil die Strecke einfach sensationell schön ist, vor allem die ersten 6 Tage.

Auf den Trail am Monte Gazza könnte ich verzichten. Letztes Jahr haben alle vor und hinter mir geschoben und wer fahren wollte, ist spätestens nach 20 Metern auf irgendeinen Schieber aufgefahren und hat den Abflug gemacht. Nicht luschdig!

Die Passage von Brixen zur Schlüterhütte ist richtig heftig und hat bei meiner Familientransalp im Juni einen ganzen Tag gedauert  Dafür war der Trail von der Passhöhe runter einfach richtig geil. Mit Wahnsinnsblicken auf die Sella- und Kreuzkofelgruppe. Das ist zweifelsohne die Königsetappe in jeglicher Hinsicht. 

Bleibt zu hoffen, daß das Thema Karenzzeit 2009 vorher kommuniziert wird und nicht wieder heulende Teilnehmer im Busle von der letzten Verpflegungsstation weggekarrt werden, wie am Felixer Weiher dieses Jahr...

Ich will fahrn!!! Und zwar jetzt!

Sehnsuchtsgogeler


----------



## Catsoft (9. Dezember 2008)

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass wir auch dieses Jahr nix mit der Karenzzeit zu tun haben. Ach ja, da müssten wir erst mal mitfahren.....


----------



## powderJO (10. Dezember 2008)

komisch. ich bekomme bei rennen von der schönheit der landschaft kaum was mit. war bei der tac auch nicht anders. erst wenn ich mir später fotos ansehe kann auch ich sagen "ach, war das schön".


----------



## Tomz (10. Dezember 2008)

Hat jemand zufällig GPS oder Google Daten von der Strecke oder einzelnen Tagen?

ich würde mir das ganze gerne mal näher anschauen.

tom


----------



## fitschigogeler (10. Dezember 2008)

GPS-Daten kannst Du Dir als Teilnehmer bald kostenlos von Ulis Internetseitte www.bike-gps.de runterladen.
Große Teile der ersten 3 Tage und die 2 letzten Tage  kann ich Dir bei Interesse auch zukommen lassen.

Liebe Grüße
Andi


----------



## powderJO (10. Dezember 2008)

die gps-daten gibt es auch für teilnehmer nicht kostenlos (wäre mit zumindest neu). das roadbook schon.


----------



## promises (10. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> komisch. ich bekomme bei rennen von der schönheit der landschaft kaum was mit. war bei der tac auch nicht anders. erst wenn ich mir später fotos ansehe kann auch ich sagen "ach, war das schön".



richtig!

alle meckern immer über die langsamen Fahrer an den Downhillpassagen... einfach mal schneller den Berg hoch, dann seit ihr auch nicht in den Losertrupps bergab unterwegs


----------



## ctwitt (11. Dezember 2008)

das mit den Karenzzeiten macht ja durchaus Sinn. Man kann die Strecke ja nicht ewig sperren. Wer bei der JBT mitfahren möchte sollte doch zumindest so fit sein, dass er von 9:00 Uhr am Strat bis , ich glaube es war 16:00 Uhr, an der zweiten Verpflegung ist. Das sind immerhin 7 Stunden. Natürlich bin ich auch der Meinung, dass dies bereits in der Ausschreibung kommuniziert werden muss! Man könnte ja für jeden Tag eine Mindestdurchschnittsgeschwindigkeit festlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (11. Dezember 2008)

alle meckern immer über die langsamen Fahrer an den Downhillpassagen... einfach mal schneller den Berg hoch, dann seit ihr auch nicht in den Losertrupps bergab unterwegs 

Ist per se ja nicht ganz falsch, aber etwas zu pauschal formuliert - leider sind auf der TAC immer wieder auch v.a. Straßenfahrer relativ weit vorne und die Techniker eher im Mittelfeld mit dabei. Hab am Gazzatrail schon mehr Bremsen müssen als wir um Platz 60 rum waren als ein anderes Mal um Platz 200 !!!


----------



## powderJO (11. Dezember 2008)

dede schrieb:


> *alle *meckern immer über die langsamen Fahrer an den Downhillpassagen...



nö. ich zum beispiel nicht. klar ist es nervig manchmal. aber dennoch käme ich nie auf die idee zu meckern, nur weil ein langsamerer fahrer vor mir die ideallinie blockiert. bin ich schneller muss ich mir halt eine geeignete stelle zum überholen suchen. punkt. ist auch in jeder anderen sportart so. in der f1 käme auch niemand auf die idee, ein eigentlich schnelleres auto freiwillig vorbeizulassen. warum auch? es ist ein rennen und jeder verteidigt den platz den er hat so gut er kann. 

ausnahme (und da motze auch ich und zwar laut): schieber sollen am rand schieben. berghoch und auch bergrunter.


----------



## ctwitt (11. Dezember 2008)

natürlich müssen bei der Formel 1 schnellere durchgelassen werden. Blaue Flagge! Und natürlich hat jeder langsame Fahrer bei Radrennen die Pflicht schnellere vorbei zu lassen. Beim Crossrennen kassiert die UCI 159 Franken wenn man nach Überrundungen nicht raus fährt! Bei jedem XC Rennen macht man der Spitze Platz, und wenn bei einem Marathon das Führungsmotorrad zu Überrundeten auffährt dann muss auch Platz gemacht werden.

Aber ihr sprecht von in etwa gleichstarken Teams die um ähnliche Positionen kämpfen. Da muss man natürlich nicht auf die Seite. Obwohl es nur fair ist schnellere auch durch zu lassen. 

Ich selber habe aber solche Erfahrungen noch nicht gemacht. Es wurde immer sehr fair gefahren und ich bin auch so gut wie nie aufgehalten worden.


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> nö. ich zum beispiel nicht. klar ist es nervig manchmal. aber dennoch käme ich nie auf die idee zu meckern, nur weil ein langsamerer fahrer vor mir die ideallinie blockiert. bin ich schneller muss ich mir halt eine geeignete stelle zum überholen suchen. punkt. ist auch in jeder anderen sportart so. in der f1 käme auch niemand auf die idee, ein eigentlich schnelleres auto freiwillig vorbeizulassen. warum auch? es ist ein rennen und jeder verteidigt den platz den er hat so gut er kann.
> 
> ausnahme (und da motze auch ich und zwar laut): schieber sollen am rand schieben. berghoch und auch bergrunter.





Und Überrundungen gibt es auf der TAC eher selten


----------



## fitschigogeler (11. Dezember 2008)

Nochmals zu den GPS-Daten: Die konnte letztes Jahr definitiv jeder Teilnehmer von www.bike-gps.com runterladen. Nachdem an der Streckenführung der Mammutetappe vom 6. Tag nachträglich was geändert wurde, hat mit der Uli sogar persönlich per mail die aktualisierte Version geschickt (ich bin kein persönlich bekannter Kumpel oder sowas).

Also: Wer interessiert ist, sollte einfach mal ab und zu auf der Website vorbeischauen.

Grüße aus dem Nebelloch


----------



## powderJO (11. Dezember 2008)

ctwitt schrieb:


> natÃ¼rlich mÃ¼ssen bei der Formel 1 schnellere durchgelassen werden. Blaue Flagge! Und natÃ¼rlich hat jeder langsame Fahrer bei Radrennen die Pflicht ...



catsoft hat's ja schon geschrieben: Ã¼berrundungen gibt es bei der tac sehr selten. im Ã¼brigen bin ich nicht dagegen, dass langsamere fahrer freiwillig ihren platz rÃ¤umen. ich finde es sogar prima. aber verlangen wÃ¼rde ich das niemals. und jemanden anmotzen deswegen schon gar nicht. 
das verhalten ist auch nicht unfair. es ist ein rennen und da hat jeder das recht, das fÃ¼r sich optimale rauszuholen. dass heiÃt auch, das man auf der ideallinie bleibt â und selbst wenn hinter einem ein rattenschwanz hÃ¤ngt. 
c' est la vie.




fitschigogeler schrieb:


> Nochmals zu den GPS-Daten: Die konnte letztes Jahr definitiv jeder Teilnehmer von www.bike-gps.com runterladen.




komisch. wir konnten das nicht. oder wir habens verpeilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (11. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> nö. ich zum beispiel nicht. klar ist es nervig manchmal. aber dennoch käme ich nie auf die idee zu meckern, nur weil ein langsamerer fahrer vor mir die ideallinie blockiert. bin ich schneller muss ich mir halt eine geeignete stelle zum überholen suchen. punkt. ist auch in jeder anderen sportart so. in der f1 käme auch niemand auf die idee, ein eigentlich schnelleres auto freiwillig vorbeizulassen. warum auch? es ist ein rennen und jeder verteidigt den platz den er hat so gut er kann.
> 
> ausnahme (und da motze auch ich und zwar laut): schieber sollen am rand schieben. berghoch und auch bergrunter.



Das ist das offiziel erste Mal, dass ich in diesem Forum eine gesunde, intelligente und erwachsene Meinung zum Thema lese!
@ctwitt: Das mit der blauen Flagge noch mal schnell nachlesen, dann noch mal PowderJos Post. Positionskampf ungleich Überrundung.
Zur Karenzzeit: Wir waren letztes Jahr lange vor 16 Uhr am Felixer Weiher, haben da aber auf Freunde gewartet, denen es nicht gut ging (sie waren die Letzten, die weiter durften!) und da haben sich menschliche Dramen abgespielt! Die Verpflegung war auch einige Kilometer nach hinten verlegt. Für Teams, die auf dem letzten Loch pfeifen und nach Zeit fahren, war das dann ein unschönes Ende, wenn die Zeitnahme einfach nicht kommt, obwohl man doch schon vor 20 Minuten hätte da sein sollen. Dann die entsetzten Gesichter sehen zu müssen, hat uns dann aber doch veranlasst weiterzufahren. Das Absurde war ja, dass wir durch die Zeitnahme durch waren und dann eine Stunde am See rumgesessen haben, bevor wir weiter sind. In der Wertung. Lange nachdem andere rausgekickt wurden. Ich hab da keine gefestigte Meinung.


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2008)

DAS Zeitlimit war echt schei**. Die Kontrolle kam einfach nicht....


----------



## maxmistral (12. Dezember 2008)

Zeitlimit:
Bei der konkreten Etappe war das Zeitlimit nicht vermeidbar, weil man die Teams ja nicht noch im dunklen rumfahren lassen kann. Trotzdem sollte die Etappen so gewählt sein, dass ein Zeitlimit gar nicht erforderlich ist.

Das Problem bei Zeitlimits ist doch, dass gerade die schwachen Teams sich total verausgaben um das Limit zu schaffen und danach nur um so langsamer fahren.

Vorbeilassen:
Ich denke schon dass ein langsamer Fahrer den schnellen vorbeilassen muss, das ist schon ein Gebot der sportlichen Fairness. 

Allerdings darf der schnellere Fahrer nicht darauf bestehen, der muss halt auch mal einen Moment warten, bis sich eine gefahrlose Möglichkeit zum Überholen ergibt. Wichtig ist auch dass der schnellere Fahrer eine deutliche Ansage macht (links vorbei), wenn es möglich ist zu überholen, damit der langsamere Fahrer auch gewarnt ist. 




Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Das ist das offiziel erste Mal, dass ich in diesem Forum eine gesunde, intelligente und erwachsene Meinung zum Thema lese!
> @ctwitt: Das mit der blauen Flagge noch mal schnell nachlesen, dann noch mal PowderJos Post. Positionskampf ungleich Überrundung.
> Zur Karenzzeit: Wir waren letztes Jahr lange vor 16 Uhr am Felixer Weiher, haben da aber auf Freunde gewartet, denen es nicht gut ging (sie waren die Letzten, die weiter durften!) und da haben sich menschliche Dramen abgespielt! Die Verpflegung war auch einige Kilometer nach hinten verlegt. Für Teams, die auf dem letzten Loch pfeifen und nach Zeit fahren, war das dann ein unschönes Ende, wenn die Zeitnahme einfach nicht kommt, obwohl man doch schon vor 20 Minuten hätte da sein sollen. Dann die entsetzten Gesichter sehen zu müssen, hat uns dann aber doch veranlasst weiterzufahren. Das Absurde war ja, dass wir durch die Zeitnahme durch waren und dann eine Stunde am See rumgesessen haben, bevor wir weiter sind. In der Wertung. Lange nachdem andere rausgekickt wurden. Ich hab da keine gefestigte Meinung.


----------



## Dr. Faust (12. Dezember 2008)

Dem stimme ich in allen Punkten zu, wollte aber auch das Paradoxon der laaaaaangen Pause nach der 2. Zeitnahme nicht unerwähnt lassen.


----------



## fitschigogeler (12. Dezember 2008)

Dass es bei solchen Monsteretappen einen Cut Off geben muß, steht außer Frage. Alles andere wäre viel zu gefährlich. Es ging mir nur um die Kommunikation. Die Fahrer müssen das rechtzeitig vor dem Rennen wissen.
Sonst geht es noch mehr Leuten wie dem armen Kerl, der am 5.Tag VOR dem langen Aufstieg zur Bocchetta di Forcola gesagt bekam, daß er um 16h im Münstertal sein muß. Dem sind schier die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen. Dann hat er geheult und wir sind losgedüst, weil wir auch Panik bekommen haben.

Ich persönlich finde Zeitlimit und Cut Off sogar spannend, denn dann hat man auch als "Ums-Überleben-Kämpfer" eine sportliche Motivation. Wir haben übrigens das Zeitlimit bei der 5.Etappe um 6 Minuten und bei der 6. Etappe um sage und schreibe 36 Sekunden (!!) unterboten. Das haben wir dann wie einen Tagessieg gefeiert   - bis die armen Schweine angekommen sind, die aus dem Rennen genommen wurden... 

Ich wollte unbedingt dieses dumme (zu enge) Finishertrikot und für mich wäre auch eine Welt zusammengebrochen, wenn ich es nicht geschafft hätte.


----------



## ctwitt (12. Dezember 2008)

und dann diese überaus schlecht organisierte ins Wasser gefallene Finisher Party. Ich hoffe die sorgen dieses Jahr für ein Dach über dem Kopf. Was in der halle in der das Bike Camp ist ja kein Problem wäre.


----------



## powderJO (13. Dezember 2008)

für 625 euro pro nase verlangst du ein dach über dem kopf? wovon soll der uli denn dann leben den rest vom jahr?


----------



## ctwitt (14. Dezember 2008)

das zahlt doch Riva und nicht Uli, außerdem war das Dach ja schon in Form des Nachtlagers vorhanden.


----------



## powderJO (15. Dezember 2008)

schön, wenn man sich um uli keine sorgen machen muss ;-)


----------



## mäxx__ (15. Dezember 2008)

Bei unserem diesjährigen Alpen-X sind wir die beiden letzten Etappen der Transalp gefahren.

Den Trail am Gazza sind wir nur zu viert gefahren, da er ja technisch einiges bietet.
War aber sehr genial für uns "Techniker".
Wir haben uns nur danach gefragt, wie dort das ganze Teilnehmerfeld runterkommt.
Gibt es eigentlich kein Video der letzten Transalp-Etappe *INKL.* Gazza trail??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (15. Dezember 2008)

Weils nen Stau gab?


----------



## iglg (15. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> nö. ich zum beispiel nicht. klar ist es nervig manchmal. aber dennoch käme ich nie auf die idee zu meckern, nur weil ein langsamerer fahrer vor mir die ideallinie blockiert. bin ich schneller muss ich mir halt eine geeignete stelle zum überholen suchen. punkt. ist auch in jeder anderen sportart so. in der f1 käme auch niemand auf die idee, ein eigentlich schnelleres auto freiwillig vorbeizulassen. warum auch? es ist ein rennen und jeder verteidigt den platz den er hat so gut er kann.
> 
> ausnahme (und da motze auch ich und zwar laut): schieber sollen am rand schieben. berghoch und auch bergrunter.



Zustimmung total - gute Einstellung  (aber leider zu selten, wenn ich da so an manches Gepöbel im Feld so mancher Marathons denke)


----------



## iglg (15. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> dass heißt auch, das man auf der ideallinie bleibt  und selbst wenn hinter einem ein rattenschwanz hängt.
> c' est la vie.



Besonders auf Trailabfahrten, wo der Vorausfahrende froh ist, die Ideallinie zu finden und auf ihr sturzfrei durchzukommen.
Da ist es manchmal ziemlich nervig, wenn von hinten gemotzt und verlangt wird, die optimale Linie zu verlassen und derjenige dabei Gefahr läuft, zu stürzen.
Rabiate Überholmanöver, bei denen der Überholte gefährdet wird, finde ich übrigens auch ziemlich daneben.


----------



## Catsoft (16. Dezember 2008)

iglg schrieb:


> Besonders auf Trailabfahrten, wo der Vorausfahrende froh ist, die Ideallinie zu finden und auf ihr sturzfrei durchzukommen.
> Da ist es manchmal ziemlich nervig, wenn von hinten gemotzt und verlangt wird, die optimale Linie zu verlassen und derjenige dabei Gefahr läuft, zu stürzen.
> Rabiate Überholmanöver, bei denen der Überholte gefährdet wird, finde ich übrigens auch ziemlich daneben.





Von grenzwertigen Überholmanövern kann ich mich wohl nicht ganz freisprechen. Meine Freunding meckert des öfteren mal  Aber nach hunderten von Rennen (XC,MA,CX) meinerseits ist die Einschätzung wohl sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Dr. Faust (16. Dezember 2008)

Das war der Einstieg in die Gazza-Abfahrt. Ja, die stehen alle! Besonders hervorzuheben sei mein Teampartner, der (verdeckt) rechts beginnt, ein Sturzopfer bis zum Eintreffen der Sanis erstzuversorgen.


----------



## sekt88 (16. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> für 625 euro pro nase verlangst du ein dach über dem kopf? wovon soll der uli denn dann leben den rest vom jahr?



Ich bin sicher wenn das Startgeld 5 euro wäre,  würden viele von euch immer noch meckern.


----------



## powderJO (16. Dezember 2008)

ich habe den ironie-smilie einfach mal weggelassen, weil ich dachte man merkt auch so, dass ich es nicht so ganz ernst meinte mit den 625,- euro. ganz ernst: ich finde das startgeld vollkommen ok â auch wenn die abbuchung mir auch dieses mal wieder trÃ¤nen in die augen getrieben hat. 

was den trail angeht: ich wÃ¼rde mich freuen, wÃ¤ren wir schon wieder soweit ...


----------



## prozak (16. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Das war der Einstieg in die Gazza-Abfahrt. Ja, die stehen alle! Besonders hervorzuheben sei mein Teampartner, der (verdeckt) rechts beginnt, ein Sturzopfer bis zum Eintreffen der Sanis erstzuversorgen.


da werden erinnerungen wach


----------



## Misandra (16. Dezember 2008)

Das Stück ist doch noch locker fahrbar, der schwierige Trail beginnt erst nach der Wiese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (17. Dezember 2008)

Auf dem Foto sieht die Gazza-Abfahrt so richtig "flowig" aus 
Es ist natürlich eine völlig andere Situation, ob man da mit ein paar Kumpels
oder mit hunderten von Bikern runterfahren möchte


----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto sieht die Gazza-Abfahrt so richtig "flowig" aus
> Es ist natürlich eine völlig andere Situation, ob man da mit ein paar Kumpels
> oder mit hunderten von Bikern runterfahren möchte



Und die nächste Frage ist, ob man auf der TAC am letzten Tag noch ein Risiko eingeht  Uns hätte es dann um ein Haar in Arco noch erwischt. Da kam ein Auto aus der Einfahrt und wir konnten gerade noch so ausweichen


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. Dezember 2008)

Das ist nicht die Gazza-Abfahrt, das ist, wie ich oben geschrieben hatte, der Einstieg in die Abfahrt. Der Trail geht erst um die Ecke los. Wenn das hier der Trail wäre, würde keiner jammern.


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. Dezember 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und die nächste Frage ist, ob man auf der TAC am letzten Tag noch ein Risiko eingeht  *Uns hätte es dann um ein Haar in Arco noch erwischt*. Da kam ein Auto aus der Einfahrt und wir konnten gerade noch so ausweichen



habt Ihr wie so einige andere Teams auch die "kleine Abkürzung" über die Hauptstrasse genommen, ?

uns hat ein Team auf die Art gute 30 minuten auf der letzten Etappe gegeben...(sonst waren die immer ein paar Minuten hinter uns...)

joe


----------



## fitschigogeler (17. Dezember 2008)

Tja, die Abkürzungen...
Das mit der Hauptstrasse am letzte tag hat mich auch geärgert, vor allem weil wir uns im letzten teilstück nochmals richtig mit Judorolle auf die Schnauze gelegt haben.

Noch schlimmer war es allerdings auf dem Weg nach Ischgl, als sich die braven Fahrer (also Deppen wie wir) tapfer durch den Schlamm gekämpft haben und ein paar Oberschlaue einfach auf der Teerstrasse gefahren sind.

Weicheier und Lumpen


----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> habt Ihr wie so einige andere Teams auch die "kleine Abkürzung" über die Hauptstrasse genommen, ?
> 
> uns hat ein Team auf die Art gute 30 minuten auf der letzten Etappe gegeben...(sonst waren die immer ein paar Minuten hinter uns...)
> 
> joe




Die Strecke ging doch ein Stück die Vialle Roveretto bis zum Kreisel hinauf, oder  Da kam ein Wagen vom Acker. Ich hatte nur eine Hand am Lenker und mein Schatz hatte einfach nur den Kopf unten. Ich muß allerdings zugeben, dass wir nur versucht haben einem Zug zu folgen, aber den nicht halten konnten 

Aber das mit dem Abkürzen ist IMHO ein echtes Problem. So mache Tagesergebnisse sind für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Aber es gibt ja auch eine soziale Kontrolle. Für einige Teams in unserer Umgebung können wir die Hand ins Feuer legen. Wir haben uns schließlich 8 Tage lang hautnah duelliert  Das schließt größere Abkürzungen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (17. Dezember 2008)

fitschigogeler schrieb:


> Tja, die Abkürzungen...
> Das mit der Hauptstrasse am letzte tag hat mich auch geärgert, vor allem weil wir uns im letzten teilstück nochmals richtig mit Judorolle auf die Schnauze gelegt haben.
> 
> Noch schlimmer war es allerdings auf dem Weg nach Ischgl, als sich die braven Fahrer (also Deppen wie wir) tapfer durch den Schlamm gekämpft haben und ein paar Oberschlaue einfach auf der Teerstrasse gefahren sind.
> ...



ich weiß schon garnicht mehr welche sachen auf welcher etappe waren...tiefer schlamm und ebenso tiefe wasserlachen...kommt mir bekannt vor...und das ganze als umleitung durch die reben bis wir wieder auf asphaltradweg kamen ??? das war fast das dreckigste teilstück 2008...was hab ich geflucht...und immer im dreckschatten meines (jüngeren+schnelleren) teamkollegens...

freu mich schon auf juli...

joe
+ehrlich macht am meisten spaß...nur darauf kann man wirklich stolz sein


----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> joe
> +ehrlich macht am meisten spaß...nur darauf kann man wirklich stolz sein



Jo!


----------



## mäxx__ (19. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Das war der Einstieg in die Gazza-Abfahrt. Ja, die stehen alle! Besonders hervorzuheben sei mein Teampartner, der (verdeckt) rechts beginnt, ein Sturzopfer bis zum Eintreffen der Sanis erstzuversorgen.



Genau diese Strecke empfinde ich für die meisten TAC Teilnehmer zu heftig.
Wie gesagt, mit 3, 4 Leuten technisch sauber den T rail zu fahren macht Spass und ist dann auch nicht soooooo gefährlich.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich wäre die TAC mitgefahren und komme dann an so ein Trail-Sahnestück, vor mir aber etliche schiebende und stürzende Leidensgenossen, würde ich mich erstmals richtig in den A****** beissen!


----------



## subdiver (19. Dezember 2008)

mäxx schrieb:


> Genau diese Strecke empfinde ich für die meisten TAC Teilnehmer zu heftig.



Ist die TAC fahrtechnisch sonst einfach ?
Wenn ich z.B. an den KitzAlp-Marathon denke,
der ist fahrtechnisch schwer.


----------



## Dr. Faust (19. Dezember 2008)

Macht Euch doch mal die Mühe und analysiert die Profile zur TAC. Da stehen genaue Prozentangaben über die Wegbeschaffenheit. Ca. 50% sind Asphalt, viel Schotter, ein bisschen Trails. Die sind mal so, mal so. Kommt aufs Gefälle und natürlich aufs Wetter an. Und auf die Position im Feld, vorne wird gefahren, hinten ist mehr Stau, einfach schon durchs Nadelöhrprinzip.


----------



## subdiver (19. Dezember 2008)

Na dann überlege ich doch das Rennrad zu nehmen


----------



## Catsoft (19. Dezember 2008)

2007 wär ich auf meinem Crosser definitiv schneller gewesen


----------



## prozak (19. Dezember 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ist die TAC fahrtechnisch sonst einfach ?
> Wenn ich z.B. an den KitzAlp-Marathon denke,
> der ist fahrtechnisch schwer.


kitzalp kenn' ich nicht. aber der hier beschrieben gazza trail war, zumindest für mich, nicht fahrbar (unter den gegebenen umständen). ansonsten hab ich jetzt nichts mehr im kopf was nicht fahrenden reifens zu bewältigen wäre. irgendwo gabs nochmal 'n etwas klitschige steinpassage mit riesen steinen (da hab ich auch runtergeschoben).


----------



## panzer-oddo (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Liest man die Beiträge in diesem und auch in anderen Foren, kommt man zu dem Schluß dass bei der TAC eine riesige Ansammlung unfähiger Bergabfahr-Legastheniker krampfhaft versuchen ihr Fahrrad über die Alpen zu schinden. Diese Masse behindert dabei einzelne Könner, welche sich dann oft in Foren darüber beschweren oder zumindest mitleidig Anteil an der Unfähigkeit der restlichen TAC-Teilnehmer nehmen. 

Dabei wäre es doch ein leichtes wenigstens mal am letzten Tag etwas Gas zu geben, den letzten lächerlichen Anstieg mal durchzureissen, zumal man sich ja in den vorigen Tagen beim Schieben und Anstehen gelangweilt aber somit auch erholt hat. 
Dann wäre man vor der unfähigen Meute oben am Monte Gazza und könnte den Trail ganz entspannt runtercruisen und  nach Riva rollen, man könnte höchstens noch von einem Holländer-Zug überfahren werden, der mit Tempo 50 versucht noch ein Team unter die ersten 30 zu bringen.

ODER das Starterfeld besteht 2009 nur aus Forumsteilnehmern, dann fahre eh alle alles.

gruß ali


----------



## subdiver (19. Dezember 2008)

prozak schrieb:


> kitzalp kenn' ich nicht. aber der hier beschrieben gazza trail war, zumindest für mich, nicht fahrbar (unter den gegebenen umständen). irgendwo gabs nochmal 'n etwas klitschige steinpassage mit riesen steinen (da hab ich auch runtergeschoben).



Beim Kitzalp muss ich an manchen Stellen schieben, 
wo andere Biker noch voll reinhalten.
In meinem Alter muss ich es bergab den Jüngeren nicht mehr beweisen 

Lieber einmal zuviel, als einmal zuwenig abgestiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prozak (19. Dezember 2008)

@ali
also ich seh' hier keinen, der sich über mangelndes technisches niveau, bzw. über abfahrnoobs beschwert.


----------



## panzer-oddo (19. Dezember 2008)

@prozak

Das oben geschriebene ist ja auch nicht so arg ernstzunehmen

Fakt ist, daß über den Monte Gazza sehr viel gesprochen und geschrieben wird- meistens stieg man ab, weil andere da geschoben haben. Ich hab da runter auch manchmal geschoben, manchmal war die Strecke blockiert, manchmal bin ich freiwillig abgestiegen weil ich kein Lust hatte so kurz vor dem Ziel auf die Fresse zu fallen, und an manchen Stellen bin ich hingefallen obwohl ich bereits abgestiegen war. 
Vor allem in Riva im Zielbereich ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich einige über Schieber und Langsame beschwerten, als hätten sie durch diese 10 Plätze in der Gesamtwertung verloren. Ähnliche s ist immer mal wieder zu lesen wenns um die TAC geht, das finde ich ziemlich lustig und wollte das mit meinem obigen Beitrag zum Ausdruck bringen

gruß ali


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. Dezember 2008)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> @prozak
> 
> Das oben geschriebene ist ja auch nicht so arg ernstzunehmen



ich fand Deinen Beitrag eigentlich voll zutreffend...

das Problem hier im Forum ist , dass meist Leute die gar nicht dabei waren die besten Tipps abgeben...

Joe

war selbst dabei...


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. Dezember 2008)

prozak schrieb:


> aber der hier beschrieben gazza trail war, zumindest für mich, nicht fahrbar (unter den gegebenen umständen).
> 
> irgendwo gabs nochmal 'n etwas klitschige steinpassage mit riesen steinen (da hab ich auch runtergeschoben).



da sind wir wohl auf vergleichbarem downhill niveau 

und ausserdem ist die TA ja ein Rennen,dh.wenn ich den trail schneller runterrenne wie die die versuchen ihn zu fahren,aber immer wieder absteigen müssen,weil jemand im Weg steht hab ich doch alles richtig gemacht oder ???

klar wenn der trail frei ist und ich technisch in der Lage bin ihn zu fahren (wie zb mein Teampartner ) bin ich natürlich noch schneller unten...

joe


----------



## powderJO (9. Januar 2009)

... (ich fand den monte gazza eigentlich super bis auf die ersten meter) gestaltet sich die suche nach angemessenen luxusunterkünften  für unsere geschundenen körper. mittenwald schlägt dabei alles, was ich bisher erlebt habe - soviel unfreundlichkeit und unflexibiltät habe ich selten erlebt. italienische hoteliers dagegen ignorieren email-anfragen in der mehrheit konsequent und antworten wenn überhaupt frühestens nach einer woche. vielleicht wird nach dem obligatorischen samstagsbad und nur dann! mal für eine halbe stunde der rechner angeworfen oder so - eine andere erklärung habe ich bisher nicht. ausnahmen bestätigen die regel - aber bei den ausnahmen sind die preise doch eher jenseits von gut und böse (nein, wir sind nicht geizig und nächtigen auch sonst nicht nur in schafställen).
super war mayrhofen, da scheinen die wirte flexibel genug zu sein, auch mal die übliche "wir vermieten nur für eine woche"-leier mal außer acht zu lassen und auch der preisaufschlag für diese ausnahmeleistung hält sich in grenzen.


----------



## andilago (16. Januar 2009)

hi leute, alles sehr interesting... bevor es losgeht... gibt es auch irgendwelche Ideen zum Thema Trainingslager??? wo fährt man da am besten hin ?? Irgendwelche Geheimtipps?? lasst mal hören...


----------



## Catsoft (16. Januar 2009)

Moin!
Hat schon jemand eine Mail zur Verlosung bekommen?

Robert


----------



## ctwitt (18. Januar 2009)

Trainingslager,

meine Top TL je nach Jahreszeit.

Winter: Dez bis März Rennrad: Zypern, Malle
Frühjahr: März bis April Rennrad: Italien
Frühjahr/Sommer: Mai bis Juli MTB: Gardasee Nord, Livigno (Höhe!)
Mai/Juni Rennrad: Nord und Ostsee flache lange Einheiten! oder Schwarzwald und Allgäu für K3 Training.

Am Gardasee Nord kann man auch super mit dem Rennrad trainieren.

I.d.R man kann aber ein Trainingslager auch sehr gut zuhause machen! Dazu muss man nicht weg fahren.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. Januar 2009)

andilago schrieb:


> hi leute, alles sehr interesting... bevor es losgeht... gibt es auch irgendwelche Ideen zum Thema Trainingslager???



Wir waren letztes Jahr im Februar auf Mallorca zum Km machen mit dem RR.
Dann "normales" Training... drei Wochen vor der TAC sind wir noch 5
der 8 Etappen abgefahren. GPS-Daten geholt und eine Woche Urlaub 
da unten gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (18. Januar 2009)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Trainingslager,
> 
> meine Top TL je nach Jahreszeit.
> 
> ...



genau 

von Anfang bis Ende !

joe
wir sehen uns (nicht nur) auf der TA ...


----------



## baloo (18. Januar 2009)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Trainingslager,
> 
> meine Top TL je nach Jahreszeit.
> 
> ...



und wie machst du das mit Arbeit und Familie


----------



## ctwitt (18. Januar 2009)

30 Tage Urlaub + ca 7 bis 10 Gleittage = 1 Woche Dez-Feb + 1 Woche März-April + 1 Woche Mai + 1 Woche Urlaub bei den Eltern am Meer + 1 Woche JBT mit 1 Woche Erholung hinten dran. Bleibt ein Rest von ca. 1 bis zwei Wochen für Radlose Erholung.

Frau und Kind sind immer dabei!


alles eine Frage der Organisation.


----------



## Misandra (18. Januar 2009)

Ich empfehle, zwischen dem ganzen Konditionstraining auch ein bissel Fahrtechnik zu üben, sowohl bergab als auch bergauf. Das kann recht ermüdend werden, wenn man da nicht auch fit ist.


Und macht dann viel mehr Spaß!


----------



## ctwitt (19. Januar 2009)

wozu brauch man da besondere Fahrtechnik? Wenn man nicht schnell rauf kommt schiebt man mit vielen herunter!


----------



## andilago (19. Januar 2009)

Bin die letzten 2 Jahre auf Malle ziemlich viele Trecks abgefahren mit dem Mtb, Zypern hört sich gut an....
hat jemand Infos wo man da am besten hingeht, location?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (19. Januar 2009)

ins Aldiana, etwa 25km von Larnaca. Alternativ wenns billiger sein soll dann mal bei Zypernbike schauen. Die haben schöne unterkünfte in einem alten Bauerndorf. Direkt an den Rennstrecken.

Bilder habe ich hier aus Feb 2007

http://www.ctwitt.de/Zypern.htm


----------



## andilago (22. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Info  Ich schau mir das mal an, warst Du mit den Fumics unterwegs ?? Respekt !!


----------



## ctwitt (24. Januar 2009)

Ja das war Zufall, die MTB Nationalmannschaft war auch im Aldiana und sie haben mich freundlicher Weise mit trainieren lassen.


----------



## baf (24. Januar 2009)

Hi,

weiß von euch jemand aus Erfahrung der letzten Jahre, wann ungefähr mit dem Roadbook und den GPS-Daten für TAC-Teilnehmer zu rechnen ist?

Gibts das Roadbook nur zum Download oder bekommt man vom Veranstalter auch eine Papier-Version?

Viele Grüße
baf


----------



## Catsoft (24. Januar 2009)

Es gab auch eine Papierversion am Start.


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. Januar 2009)

Letztes Mal laut meinem Emailposteingang:

30.01.08 09:59:45 Uhr


----------



## baf (26. Januar 2009)

Danke 

Dann könnte das Material ja bald kommen...


----------



## powderJO (9. Februar 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...  gestaltet sich die suche nach angemessenen luxusunterkünften  für unsere geschundenen körper...



die suche hat ein ende. wir haben jetzt alle unterkünfte fix - selbst in andalo hat es nach langer, langer suche endlich geklappt. das aber nur deshalb, weil das hotel, in dem wir schon im letzten jahr gastierten, irgendwie mitleid zu haben schien mit uns...

wie sieht es auch bei euch? noch auf der suche oder auch schon alles fix?


----------



## Catsoft (9. Februar 2009)

Die melden sich alle nicht zurück  Und in Brixen ist der Papst zu Besuch...


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Februar 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> die suche hat ein ende. wir haben jetzt alle unterkünfte fix - selbst in andalo hat es nach langer, langer suche endlich geklappt. das aber nur deshalb, weil das hotel, in dem wir schon im letzten jahr gastierten, irgendwie mitleid zu haben schien mit uns...
> 
> wie sieht es auch bei euch? noch auf der suche oder auch schon alles fix?



so weit ist es leider inzwischen...dass man bei einigen "Unterkunftsanbietern" geradezu darum betteln muss für 6h Schlaf 40 Euro pro Nase hinlegen zu dürfen...vor allem wenn man nicht gleich eine Woche buchen will...

war das nicht auch einmal eine Dienstleistung wo der Kunde eigentlich "König" sein sollte ???

ich habe auch das Gefühl das es jedes Jahr schlimmer wird... aber der Freizeit/Urlaubbereich ist wohl eine der letzten Bastionen wo der Kunde nicht so auf sein Geld schaut...

das musste jetzt mal raus...

@ powderJO...in einer Unterkunft (Sarntheim) sind wir zusammen...danke für Deinen Tipp 

joe
Suche noch Tipps für : Mayrhofen-Brixen-St.Christina-Kaltern jeweils DZ ...

hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit den Blankoanfragen (die dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr kostenlos sind ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (10. Februar 2009)

hi joe,

finde diese "wir vermieten nur eine woche-mentalität" ehrlich auch zum kotzen. klar müssen hotels, pensionen planen. aber gerade wenn ein solcher event im ort ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass der tourismusverband da nicht nur zugestimmt hat, sondern auch aktiv beteiligt war. dann aber nicht dafür sorge zu tragen, dass die teilnehmer ebenfalls planen können ist eigentlch nicht hinnehmbar. 

was die einzelnen orte angeht: in mayrhofen solltest du einfach die tourismuszentrale anschreiben oder einfach ein paar häuser direkt. hat bei uns sehr gut geklappt und wir hätten einige zimmer haben können. st. christina hatten wir exakt eine zusage, genauso wie in andalo auch. wie gesagt: andalo und mittenwald waren in der nachbetrachtung die schlimmsten orte. keine antworten (andalo) oder nur extrem unhöfliche (mittenwald). bin echt froh, dass wir das jetzt hinten uns haben - der erste etappenerfolg quasi...


edit: die blankoanfragen habe ich nicht genutzt, weil ich dann zwar weiß, dass ich unterkomme aber nicht wo.


----------



## Tomz (10. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit der Übernachtung in den Turnhallen? Kommt man da irgendwie zu schlafen oder kann man das vergessen. Bisher haben wir noch nicht endgültig entscheiden wo eir uns müden Körper ausstrecken wollen. Mit dem Womo wäre auch eine Option wenn wir eine Fahrer hätten. Da lässt sich wenigstens das Werkzeug und Ersatzteile gut transportieren.


----------



## powderJO (10. Februar 2009)

ich habe die jungs und mädels gesehen in den camps und sie haben meine absolute hochachtung. denn man muss schon ziemlich hart im nehmen sein, wenn man sich nach den etappen noch so eine massenunterkunft gibt: laut, voll, ein ständiges kommen und gehen... 
da ist mir jedes hotelzimmer schon deutlich lieber. alleine die vorstellung morgens an der toilette anstehen zu müssen...


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2009)

Moin!
Wenn noch jemand einen Tipp für Unterküfte hat, bitte PM! Danke!

Robert


----------



## ctwitt (10. Februar 2009)

ich habe 2006 und 2007 im Camp übernachtet. Wenn du nicht gerade aufs Podium fahren willst dann ist das eine sehr gute Art zu übernachten. Es hat auch einige Vorteile. Ausserdem ist das die Übernachtungsart die eigentlich zu diesem Event gehört. Also nur keine Angst, da schläft man wunderbar. Die Taschen sind gross genug um all das mitzunehmen was du bei dem Rennen benötigst. Ersatzteile? brauchst du eigentlich keine. Eventuell ein Satz Bremsbeläge und 4 Schläuche davon nimmst du zwei jeden Tag mit.

Waschsachen, Handtuch, Lange und Kurze Hose sowie zwei T-Shirts und eine Jacke und Strümpfe sowie Unterwäsche, Badelatschen ein paar Turnschuhe, reichen für die 7 Nächte. Zum Radfahren ein zweites Trikot und eine zweite Radhose. Beinlinge, Armlinge, Radwindjacke, lange Handschuhe, fertig ist die Tasche gepackt.

Weste, Trikot, Hose, Multitool, 2 x Schlauch, 2 Kabelbinder, Radschuhe, kurze Handschuhe, 2 x Trinkflasche, 1 x Sram Kettenschloss, Strümpfe, Helm, Brille, Tacho, Hardtail. Das ist alles für die Etappen was du brauchst.

Am wichtigsten sind gute Beine und eine gute Grundlagenausdauer.


----------



## panzer-oddo (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann ctwitt nur beipflichten, wir haben 2008 im Camp übernachtet und das war eigentlich ganz nett. (Uns wurde von Transalp-Veteranen gesagt DAS GEHÖRT SO, und das war auch gut so)

Mal schläft man gut und manchmal auch nicht, denke das ist im Hotel nicht viel anders.
Es gab schon unterschiedliche Qualitäten der Camps, wenn man will ließ sich ein Nord-Süd-Gefälle erkennen.

Das Camp lag meist ziemlich zentral, somit waren die Wege zum Essen und Frühstück etc. kurz und man mußte nicht das halbe Tal durchqueren um ein paar Stunden zu schlafen.
Die Leute, die das Camp betreuten waren sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend, sie haben immer versucht das beste aus den Möglichkeiten zu machen.

---> Wer nicht aus Zucker ist und nicht aufs Podium will--> ab ins Camp!

Es waren übrigens auch einige (auch schnelle) Mädels-Teams im Camp, die haben sich das Camp mit einer extremen Gelassenheit ´reingezogen´, es sollte also für große Buben Ehrensache sein..

In Stress artet es vermutlich für die Teams aus, die erst kurz vor Zielschluss ankommen und dann das Camp betreten wenn andere schon frisch geduscht, massiert und mit vollem Bauch da rumliegen, aber eigentlich machts auch nichts ...

gruß ali


----------



## ctwitt (10. Februar 2009)

wenn man im Camp übernachtet kommt man auch in die "Camp" Wertung.


----------



## powderJO (10. Februar 2009)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> ---> Wer nicht aus Zucker ist und nicht aufs Podium will--> ab ins Camp!



sack . ok, ich gebe es zu - in punkto unterkunft kann es mir gar nicht komfortabel genug sein. massage, pool zum ausschwimmen, essen am bett... 

nein quatsch, sooo verweichlicht bin ich auch nicht. aber das camp wäre mir ganz sicher eine nummer zu basic. in meinem alter muss es nicht mehr unbedingt das zeltlager sein...


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> sack . ok, ich gebe es zu - in punkto unterkunft kann es mir gar nicht komfortabel genug sein. massage, pool zum ausschwimmen, essen am bett...
> 
> nein quatsch, sooo verweichlicht bin ich auch nicht. aber das camp wäre mir ganz sicher eine nummer zu basic. in meinem alter muss es nicht mehr unbedingt das zeltlager sein...



 Ich bin ja keine 40zig mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (10. Februar 2009)

okokok

da fällt mir noch was zum Podium ein: das Team Banano de Costa Rica fuhr desöfteren aufs Podest der Geamtwertung (z.B. 2005) und nächtigte im Camp...


----------



## powderJO (10. Februar 2009)

fragt sich nur, ob die nur bananos de costa rico im blut hatten oder noch ganz was anderes ...


----------



## Tomz (10. Februar 2009)

OK OK bisher haben wir auch camp geplant. Viel schlimmer als eine volle Alpenvereinshütte kann es auch nicht werden. Nur wenn ich morgens nicht sch... kann dann wird der Tag hart.
Das mit dem Prodium ist ekein Risiko eher das schon alle Plätze im Camp wen sind bis wir kommen und wir dann in der Dusche oder neben dem Klo schlafen müssen. 
Wie ist das eigentlich geregelt wenn ich morgens z.B. meinen Reifen aufpumpen will z.B. gibts da was vom Veranstalter oder muss ich meine geschmeidige Handpumpe nehmen das andere Sach ist ja schon in der Tasche die auf dem LKW ist oder?


----------



## ctwitt (10. Februar 2009)

zur Luft, morgens gibt es am Start immer einige Standluftpumpen für alle.

2007 hat Formular mir morgens vor dem Start noch eine neue Bremsleitung eigebaut.

Wenn du Scott oder Rocky fährst kannst du das Rad unendgeldlich jeden Tag nach dem Rennen dort abgeben und die machen einen Service.

Zur Notdurft, ich bin immer um 5:00 Uhr aufgestanden und auf Toilette gegangen, danach weiter geschlafen. In Arabba gab es keine vernünftigen Toiletten. Da bin ich morgens in ein Hotel gegangen und habe dort für kleines Geld gefrühstückt. Und die Toilette benutzt. 

Als es sehr warm war, haben wir auch mal draussen geschlafen. Das war sehr schön. Z.B. in Scoul 2007

Es gibt natürlich immer mal schlechte Übernachtungen. Folgeria 2007 in der Tiefgerage war zu feucht und kühl.

Das Problem am Massenlager ist eher die Mölichkeit der Krankheitsübertragung. Wenn da einer hustet husten schnell fast alle!

Wenn man eine gute Tageszeit fährt und vorne bei der Camp Wertung ist, kann man ganz entspannt alleine Duschen


----------



## Tomz (10. Februar 2009)

Hmmmm Tiefgarage hört sich ja super an. die Camp Wertung wäre natürlich noch einen Motivationshilfe.


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Februar 2009)

Tomz schrieb:


> Hmmmm Tiefgarage hört sich ja super an. die Camp Wertung wäre natürlich noch einen Motivationshilfe.



@powderJO: ich fordere Dich hiermit zur internen *in punkto unterkunft kann es mir gar nicht komfortabel genug sein. massage, pool zum ausschwimmen, essen am bett... * Wertung heraus...

aber Achtung ... in der Disziplin bin ich ein TIER  

obwohl ich eigentlich schon motiviert genug bin...

JOE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (11. Februar 2009)

also Massage gibt es direkt im Camp, Pool nicht immer aber z.B. in Ischgl war das Freibad inklusive. (Wenn es auf der Strecke regnet schneit und hagelt, bist du vielleicht schon genug geschwommen. Und im Camp ist du natürlich direkt am Bett


----------



## Catsoft (11. Februar 2009)

Tomz schrieb:


> Hmmmm Tiefgarage hört sich ja super an. die Camp Wertung wäre natürlich noch einen Motivationshilfe.



Jau! Und wir hatten schon über unser Hotel geflucht, aber als wir dann unsere Räder aus dem Parc Ferme geholt und die Dusche gesehen haben....


----------



## Tomz (11. Februar 2009)

Also wir haben gestern Abend entscheiden es bleibt beim Camp wenn schon denn schon.Man will seinen Enkeln ja was erzählen können. Ich möchte jetzt nichts mehr hören von Tiefgaragen und von seltsamen Duschen. Ich stell mir das jetzt einfach so vor: Schön weicher Hallenboden und rechts und links von uns ein Mädels Team.


----------



## Catsoft (11. Februar 2009)

Tomz schrieb:


> ....stell mir das jetzt einfach so vor: Schön weicher Hallenboden und rechts und links von uns ein Mädels Team.



Träum schön weiter


----------



## ctwitt (11. Februar 2009)

"Ware Helden schlafen im Camp und Starten aus Block D!" wurde mir gesagt 

iHR KÖNNT DEN aUFENTHALT cAMP hOTEL AUCH VOR oRT NOCH MISCHEN: wENN eUCH EIN cAMP NICHT ZUSAGT; GIBT ES VOR oRT IMME NOCH DIE mÖGLICHKEIT IN EINE pENSION ZU GEHEN:


----------



## tri4me (11. Februar 2009)

Im Block D stehen nicht nur Helden sondern auch die einzig vernünftigen Menschen bei diesem Rennen. Ich kann mich noch gut an die Startaufstellung 08 in Ischgl erinnern. 

Es schüttet wie aus Kübeln und jeder normale Mensch versucht sich irgendwo unterzustellen, da der Regen bei 6 Grad wirklich nicht das ist, was man morgens um 8.00 Uhr unbedingt braucht. Jeder Mensch? Weit gefehlt. Block A, B, und C trotzen in voller Formationsstärke dem Wetter und fiebern dem Startschuß entgegen. Im Block D steht dagegen kein einziger Starter mehr. Das war ein Klasse Bild.


----------



## panzer-oddo (11. Februar 2009)

Tomz schrieb:


> Also wir haben gestern Abend entscheiden es bleibt beim Camp wenn schon denn schon.Man will seinen Enkeln ja was erzählen können. Ich möchte jetzt nichts mehr hören von Tiefgaragen und von seltsamen Duschen. Ich stell mir das jetzt einfach so vor: Schön weicher Hallenboden und rechts und links von uns ein Mädels Team.



 so ist´s recht 

Vielleicht hat der veranstalter sogar etwas gelernt und das Camp in Andalo fällt diesmal besser aus....
Das war letztes Jahr die absolute Hupe, dabei muss man ja ganz besonders in der letzten Nacht gut schlafen damit am letzten Tag schnell zum Monte Gazza hochradeln kann um vor der großen unfähigen Bergabschieber-Meute den Trail runterheizen zu können...

....sorry, kanns mir nicht verkneifen, das hatten wir ja schon..

gruß ali


----------



## powderJO (12. Februar 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> @powderJO: ich fordere Dich hiermit zur internen...



mh, dann muss ich doch noch mal schnell mit meinem teampartner quatschen ob wir nicht doch konsequent in die 5-sterne-kategorie aufrüsten...

...obwohl, teilweise zahlen wir ja schon in der null-sterne-pension soviel wie sonst für ein 5-sterne-hotel...


@panzer-oddo: viel spaß auf harten betonböden, massenschnarchorgien und vergiss auch das ganze gepupse nicht...


----------



## panzer-oddo (13. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## panzer-oddo (13. Februar 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> mh, dann muss ich doch noch mal schnell mit meinem teampartner quatschen ob wir nicht doch konsequent in die 5-sterne-kategorie aufrüsten...
> 
> ...obwohl, teilweise zahlen wir ja schon in der null-sterne-pension soviel wie sonst für ein 5-sterne-hotel...
> 
> ...



dieses Jahr komme ich leider nicht in den Genuss, 2010 hoffentlich wieder, dann aber wieder im Camp. Einzige Alternative für mich ist ein Wohnmobil inkusive Begleitperson.

Betonböden gabs 2008 nicht, waren alles Tennis- oder Turnhallen. Es ist aber eigentlich egal wo man seine Matte drauflegt.

gruß ali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (13. Februar 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt zieh ich vor jedem den Hut, der die TAC im Camp und damit ohne "richtige" nächtliche Regenrationsmöglichkeit durchzieht - chapeau !


----------



## Catsoft (13. Februar 2009)

Allerdings in Sarnthein könnte das Camp die beste Alternative sein. Hotels gibts wohl nur wenige. Ich rechne schon fast mit einer Übernachtung in Bozen. Da geht der ganze Flair der TAC verloren 

Robert


----------



## Marc_12345 (18. Februar 2009)

vielen Dank für eure Infos und Eindrücke. Mein Teampartner und ich sind in diesem Jahr Ersttäter, der Thread hat schon jetzt geholfen.

Wir werden auch HTs antreten, welche Reifen sollte man aufziehen? Ist ein Semislick (z.B. Furious Fred von Schwalbe) bei trockener Strecke das Richtige bei den hohen Asphaltanteilen?

Marc


----------



## ctwitt (18. Februar 2009)

in einem Etappenrennen zählt meiner Erfahrung nach eine möglichst pannenfreie Fahrt. Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Furios Fred sind eigentlich sehr gut. Mit Milch und in 2,25 Zoll habe ich den bei einigen Rennen letztes Jahr am Hinterrad eingesetzt. Allerdings hatte ich auch immer wieder Löcher im Reifen. Mit der Milch ging es, ich verlor maximal 0,5 Bar auf einem Marathon. Fpr die Transalp habe ich mich nicht getraut mit dem FF zu fahren. Wir sind mit Racing Ralph 2,1 und mit Conti Raceking 2,2 gefahren. Hatten bei den 8 Etappen insgesamt zwei Defekte je Reifensatz einen.


----------



## Tomz (18. Februar 2009)

Wow mit RR ich hatte mir NN in 2,2 überlegt. In den Bergen bin ich lieber auf Nummer sicher. Und es gibt nichts ätzenderes alsmit hochrotem Kopf zu pumpen. War der RR vom Grip her ausreichend. Die Abfahrten sind ja eventuell doch nicht so heftig.


----------



## ctwitt (18. Februar 2009)

es kommt drauf an was man möchte. Will man so schnell wie möglich sein, sollte man einen leicht laufenden Reifen wählen.

Der Asphalt Anteil ist recht hoch.

Beim Bundesligarennen im letzten Jahr hat hat Hermidas den Moritz gefragt ob er mit seinen Stollenreifen zum "Traktor Pulling" will.  v


----------



## Marc_12345 (18. Februar 2009)

ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder Teilnehmer so schnell wie möglich die Etappe beenden möchte!

Der hohe Anteil Asphalt bringt mich zum grübeln. Ein Semislick dürfte dann aber doch zu optimistisch sein. Ich werde entweder einen Race King oder den Racing Ralph einpacken. Und für Regen evtl. den Rocket Ron. Jweils in 2,2" bzw. 2,25"

Nochmals Danke für die Tipps


----------



## ctwitt (18. Februar 2009)

also ichverwende am liebsten einen Reifen den ich gut kenne. Da weiss ich überall wie das Rad reagiert. 

Viele Teilnehmer wollen die Etappe nicht so schnell wie möglich zuende bringen. Da gibt es genügend Teilnehmer die unterwegs noch gemütlich einkehren.


----------



## dede (18. Februar 2009)

Right - und hier und da sogar auch noch ein Weißbier zischen zwischendurch ! Ist mir doch völlig egal, ob ich 120 igster oder 150 igster werde, Hauptsache ich hab Spaß dran !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (18. Februar 2009)

Marc_12345 schrieb:


> vielen Dank für eure Infos und Eindrücke. Mein Teampartner und ich sind in diesem Jahr Ersttäter, der Thread hat schon jetzt geholfen.
> 
> Wir werden auch HTs antreten, welche Reifen sollte man aufziehen? Ist ein Semislick (z.B. Furious Fred von Schwalbe) bei trockener Strecke das Richtige bei den hohen Asphaltanteilen?
> 
> Marc



Ich setze auf der Tansalp eher auf Sicherheit. Werde diese Jahr wohl den RoRo aufziehen. Aber das hängt noch an Tests. Ansonsten setze ich auf NN vorne und RaRa hinten. Ein Sturz könnte die ganze Transalp beenden.

Robert

P.S.: Ich glaube nicht an die vielen Einkehrer  Auch die extrem langsamen Teams sind in den letzten Jahren verschwunden. Die meisten Teilnehmer sind von Jahr zu Jahr besser vorbereitet. Die reinen Spaßteams ala Bild am Sonntag und Bike beweisen Jahr für Jahr, dass es so nicht geht, bzw. die Zeitlimits nicht zu schaffen sind.


----------



## powderJO (18. Februar 2009)

die einkehrer gibt's sicher - auch wenn ich mir nicht recht erklären kann, was dabei die motivation ist. rennen heißt für mich so schnell wie möglich ins ziel zu fahren. will ich das nicht, mach ich halt 'ne transalp und lass mich auch morgens nicht vom uli aus dem bett hetzen...

wegen der reifen: ich bin eigentlich immer mit nobbynics unterwegs. nur geringfügig schwerer aber immer genug grip und guter pannenschutz. hatte bei der tac zwar auch zwei patscher, die waren aber auf eigenes unvermögen zurückzuführen bzw auf meine bequemlichkeit mal den arsch aus dem sattel zu bewegen  werde aber mal testweise den neuen rocket ron ausprobieren und mal sehen was er taugt...

wegen der strecke: welche etappen würdet ihr denn probefahren, wenn ihr probefahren würdet? mein teampartner und ich planen eh mal das ein oder andere wochenende zusammen in die alpen zu fahren und da könnte man ja das angenehme mit dem nützlichen verbinden... also, welche teilstrecken der diesjährigen tac bieten den meisten reiz - also trail und landschaftstechnisch wenn man ausnahmsweise mal als "genussbiker" unterwegs ist...


----------



## ctwitt (18. Februar 2009)

also landschaftlich würde ich dir die Etappe ins Grödnertal empfehlen. Die Dolomiten sind landschaftlich wunderbar! Das wäre dann Etappe 4 Brixen St. Christina. Die Etappe 3 sind wir ja 2007 gefahren die fand ich (so weit ich mich erinnere) auch sehr schön. Besonders ab dem Stausee am ersten Anstieg. Wobei ich mich da so schwarz gefahren hatte das ich viel schwarzen Schnee sah .


----------



## dede (18. Februar 2009)

@ Catsoft: absolut richtig, ist beeindruckend wie gerade so im Hauptfeld in den letzten Jahren die Leistungsdichte stark zusammengewachsen ist. M.E. auch ein Abbild der immer größer werdenden Marathoncommunity. Auch die Nachzügler sind wirklich rar geworden und ganz ehrlich gesagt würde ich die TAC nicht mehr so unvorbereitet angehen wie wir das sonst immer gemacht haben und keinesfalls mehr davon ausgehen, daß wir so locker mal schnell unter die ersten 100-120 reinfahren könnten

@Powder: na ja, die Motivatin war das ganze Rennambiente und die außergewöhnliche Leistung, die alle dabei vollbringen. Aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich nix davon, wenn ich am Ende 10 Plätze weiter vorne (und ohnehin unter ferner Oliven !) eintrudel. Ist sicherlich was anderes, wenn man unter den ersten 30-50 fährt, aber dsa sind Regionen, in die ich (mein Partner sicherlich schon eher) eh niemals vordringen würde.

Die landschaftlich schönsten und wohl auch fahrtechnsich interessantesten (außer dem Gazzatrail natürlich) sind die Etappen Brixen-Gröden bis Sarntal-Kaltern. Der Rest ist ohnehin weitestgehend "klassiches" TAC-Terrain....


----------



## ctwitt (18. Februar 2009)

ich finde eigentlich schon, dass man sich, egal auf welcher Platzierung, mit anderen messen kann und will. Mann fährt doch irgendwie jeden Tag mit den selben Teams umeinander und dann ist man doch schon motiviert die die gestern etwas besser waren als man selber am nächsten Tag zu schlagen. So ist es zumindest bei uns.


----------



## Catsoft (18. Februar 2009)

ctwitt schrieb:


> ich finde eigentlich schon, dass man sich, egal auf welcher Platzierung, mit anderen messen kann und will. Mann fährt doch irgendwie jeden Tag mit den selben Teams umeinander und dann ist man doch schon motiviert die die gestern etwas besser waren als man selber am nächsten Tag zu schlagen. So ist es zumindest bei uns.



So ist es auch bei uns Schnecken weiter hinten  Herschenken tun da auch nur wenige. Und die Startliste ist selbstverständlich schon inhaliert und Ziele gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (18. Februar 2009)

Klar steckt das Rennfieber dann auch immer wieder an, aber im Laufe der vielen bisherigen TACs ist mir diese Verbissenheit gerade ganz hinten (wir sind einmal jeden Tag als allerletzte gestartet weil's uns zu blöd war ne Stunde vor dem Start frierend und halb hungrig in den Startblock zu hetzen) immer extremer aufgefallen. Es ist doch ne super Leistung, wenn man die TAC bewältigt und was machen da dann 2-3 Minuten mehr oder weniger proTag aus, wenn die Gesamtzeit in Riva dann um die 40 Stunden beträgt ??? Geht mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig ein, v.a. weil's dann ja wirklich um Platzierungen jenseits der "Wettbewerbswahrnehmung" geht, oder ?!


----------



## Marc_12345 (18. Februar 2009)

Marc_12345 schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder Teilnehmer so schnell wie möglich die Etappe beenden möchte!


 

ich wollte hier keine Diskussion beginnen, in der es um Verbissnheit und Platzierungen geht.
Die Frage ist lediglich, mit welchem Reifen haben wir die besten Chancen die TAC zu überleben...

Auch für uns zählt das Ankommen.


----------



## ctwitt (18. Februar 2009)

hast doch jetzt schon eine schöne Auswahl an Reifen . 

2007 habe ich vorne auch mal ein NN gefahren. Da war es sehr warm so 40 Grad und in der ersten langen Abfahrt in einer Serpentine hat es mich dann gleich aus der Gruppe gehauen weil die Stollen gekippt sind. Also Noby Nic auf Asphalt in Schräglage, da habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen. Genau wie mit Michelin auf Asphalt bei Regen.


----------



## powderJO (19. Februar 2009)

ctwitt schrieb:


> hast doch jetzt schon eine schöne Auswahl an Reifen ...



stimmt - er könnte fast schon jeden tag einen anderen satz aufziehen...

sightseeing-mäßig werden wir uns dann wohl die etappen 3 und 4 mal vornehmen. rund um st.christina kenne ich zwar schon vieles aber mein partner nicht und die mayrhofen-gegend ist für uns beide (ich war da nur zum skifahren und snowboarden bisher) neu. 




			
				Bike-Transalp schrieb:
			
		

> Garmin ist Offizieller Navigationspartner der JEANTEX BIKE TRANSALP powered by NISSAN



garmin als neuer sponsor trifft sich gut -dann kann ich denen meinen 705 gleich vor ort mal ordentlich um die ohren hauen.   aber vielleicht gibts ja bis zur tac auch noch die nächsten 3 firmware-updates, die das gerät dann wirklich 100%ig buglos einsetzbar machen...


----------



## panzer-oddo (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

noch mehr Auswahl:

Ich bin 2008 hinten Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 und vorne Maxxis Larsen TT 2.0 gefahren, ich mit Schläuchen und mein Partner UST. Das war eigentlich sehr gut, Grip ok und keinen einzigen Platten! (das lag jedoch eher an unserer gemächlichen Fahrweise, halt auch so ein 40h-Team)

gruß ali


----------



## ctwitt (19. Februar 2009)

mit der Maxxis Kombi bin ich 2006 und 2007 gefahren. Exeption Reifen mit FRM Milch. Vorteil der Maxxix Reifen ist die lange Haltbarkeit. Und die Rollen besser als ihr Ruf ist. Die Reifen fahren auch einige Profi Teams (Merida, Alb Gold). 

Gegenüber dem Racing Ralph ist der Crossmark aber auf Schotter unterlegen. 

Also meine subjektive Meinung.


----------



## Dr. Faust (19. Februar 2009)

Marc_12345 schrieb:


> ich wollte hier keine Diskussion beginnen, in der es um Verbissnheit und Platzierungen geht.
> Die Frage ist lediglich, mit welchem Reifen haben wir die besten Chancen die TAC zu überleben...
> 
> Auch für uns zählt das Ankommen.



Wenn Du auf Ankommen fährst und nicht um eine Top10-Platzierung auf keinen Fall den FF. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich schwör auf den FF, aber nur auf den entsprechenden Strecken. 
Der Zeitgewinn, den der Reifen bringen kann, hast Du mit einer aufgeschlitzten Karkasse auf einem Pass um den Faktor 50 verspielt, wenn Du nämlich ein paar Stunden spazieren gehen musst.
Außerdem weißt Du nie, ob zwischendurch mal ein nasser Trail kommt.
Ich bin NN/RaRa gefahren, pannenfrei und werde das auch wiederholen. Die 150 g Mehrgewicht pro Reifen sinds, denk ich, klar wert.


----------



## Catsoft (20. Februar 2009)

Der Maxxis wahr wohl 2007 der Reifen. Aber da war der Asphaltanteil auch extrem hoch. Ansonsten halte ich es wie Dr. Faust.

Robert


----------



## Tracer (20. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe es genauso wie Catsoft und Dr. Faust!
Nach 4 TAC Teilnahme würde ich immer Allround Reifen empfehlen.
Eine Panne kann man gut verkraften, aber ein Stürz mit 30Km/h auf Schotter!!!
Es gibt viel Teilnehmer die am nächsten Tag so aussehen, als ob sie mit einem Bär gekämpft hätten!


----------



## Marc_12345 (22. Februar 2009)

Nochmals Danke für die vielen Tipps und Anregungen, eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Wie sieht es denn mit der Verpflegung auf der Strecke aus? reichen zwei 750ml für eine Etappe aus, sprich kann man oft genug nachfüllen? Ich hatte ursprünglich geplant mit dem Camelbak zu fahren, allerdings sieht es auf den Fotots so aus als würden alle mit Trinkflaschen fahren. 

Was wird einem an den Verpflegungsstellen denn noch so geboten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (22. Februar 2009)

2008: Crossmark Vorne, Monorail Hinten (beide 2.1). Null Plattfuß, null milch.

Ich habe sogar in die letzte drei Jahren kein einziges Plattfuß ( circa 10 marathons und zwei TAC´s).

Camelback....nie.


----------



## mikeonbike (22. Februar 2009)

sekt88 schrieb:


> 2007, zweite ettape am letzen anstieg- 40 Grad, Schwarzes Teer Strasse-Kein Spaß warst´



geiseljoch  :kotz:

reifen: conti speed king ss in 2,1 - keine pannen...


----------



## sekt88 (22. Februar 2009)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> geiseljoch  :kotz:



I hear that!!! 2x :kotz: :kotz::kotz:


----------



## ctwitt (23. Februar 2009)

Ob zwei Flaschen reichen kann man schlecht sagen. Ich trinke in 1 Bis 1,5 Stunden bei 30 Grad im Tal etwa 1 Flasche. Mir reichen je Etappe i.d.Regel 4 Flaschen. Also lassen wir eine Verpflegung meistens aus oder fahren nur mit einer Flasche. Ich kann zur not auch von meinem Partner etwas Wasser haben, da der weniger trinkt. 

Es gab 2007 aber Etappen wo wir das meisste Wasser zum Kopfkühlen benötigt haben. Da kann es schon eng werden.

Mit Cammelback habe ich in Rennen keine Erfahrung. Ich habe zwar mal einen getestet, aber ich kann es nicht brauchen im Rennen etwas auf dem Rücken zu haben. Ausserdem weiss man nie wieviel Rest noch zur Verfügung steht. 

Also zusammenfassend gilt für uns. 3 bis 4 Gel und zei Flaschen leicht gemischtes Isotonisches Getränk am Start. Ich nehme zum Start immer eine 0,5 Liter einweg Flasche mit Wasser und eine Banane mit. Die ich beim warten im Block trinke.


----------



## maxmistral (23. Februar 2009)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Ob zwei Flaschen reichen kann man schlecht sagen. Ich trinke in 1 Bis 1,5 Stunden bei 30 Grad im Tal etwa 1 Flasche. Mir reichen je Etappe i.d.Regel 4 Flaschen. Also lassen wir eine Verpflegung meistens aus oder fahren nur mit einer Flasche. Ich kann zur not auch von meinem Partner etwas Wasser haben, da der weniger trinkt.
> 
> Es gab 2007 aber Etappen wo wir das meisste Wasser zum Kopfkühlen benötigt haben. Da kann es schon eng werden.
> 
> ...



Weil Du schon immer 1.5 Std. vor dem Start im Block stehts, ist die Banane und die Flasche vorweg auch dringend notwendig, sonst müßtest Du ja schon hungrig und durstig losfahren!


----------



## ctwitt (23. Februar 2009)

darum gewinnen wir auch schon morgens das erste Rennen um den ersten Einlass in den Block und somit stehen wir am Flatterband. Dann kann man immer noch frühstücken .

"Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm"


----------



## sekt88 (23. Februar 2009)

am bestens:


----------



## Dr. Faust (24. Februar 2009)

You´re such a douchebag. Love it!


----------



## sekt88 (24. Februar 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> You´re such a douchebag. Love it!



at least no blue & white!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teppiche (11. März 2009)

Mich würde interessieren wie Ihr die Schwierigkeit Konditionell und Fahrtechnisch im Vergleich zu 2008 seht...Etappenbezogen.


----------



## ctwitt (11. März 2009)

Die ersten drei Etappen sind von 2007 und technisch einfach. Die letzten beiden sind gleich zu 2008. Nur die letzte Etappe hat einen schweren Trail. 

Es kommt immer auch aufs Wetter an. Da kann eine einfache Etappe sehr hart werden wenn es schneit und hagelt


----------



## powderJO (13. März 2009)

konditionell ist meiner meinung nach sowieso jedes rennen gleich hart â weil man eben immer so hart an der grenze fÃ¤hrt, wie es geht. was ich damit meine: ist die strecke rein faktisch leichter (hÃ¶henmeter, kilometer, trailanteil) wird eben schneller gefahren. 

schnee, hagel aber auch extreme hitze kÃ¶nnen schon wesentliche faktoren sein. aber wenn es nicht bal deutlich wÃ¤rmer wird stapfen wir im juli eh noch durch schnee in den alpen....


----------



## powderJO (26. März 2009)

nur noch knapp über 3 monate bis zum start - also, wie sieht es aus mit eurem trainingszustand? bei mir läuft es jetzt wieder halbwegs rund nach diversen krankheiten zum jahresanfang - richtig in form fühle ich mich aber noch nicht. aber naja - was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch kommen...



fitschigogeler schrieb:


> Nochmals zu den GPS-Daten: Die konnte letztes Jahr definitiv jeder Teilnehmer von www.bike-gps.com runterladen...



ach ja - die roadbooks stehen ja zum download bereit, aber die gps-daten sind auch für teilnehmer *nicht* kostenlos. hätte mich auch gewundert bei der dem uli eigenen geschäftstüchtigkeit...


----------



## fitschigogeler (26. März 2009)

Jau,

mußte bei der mail auch schmunzeln. Letztes Jahr hab ich die GPS-Daten noch für umme gekriegt.
Leider brauche ich die dieses Jahr gar nicht.

Gebe meinen Startplatz ab. Braucht noch jemand einen kompletten Teamstartplatz?

Einfach kurze PN schicken.

Leider leider....


----------



## powderJO (27. März 2009)

was ist passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitschigogeler (27. März 2009)

Mir kam der Ironman in Roth dazwischen Nur 6 Tage Regeneration bis zur Transalp wäre ein bißchen vermessen...

Hab mich nur nach gutem Zureden von kompetenten Personen (Trainerin, Pflegepersonal, Alterheim) von diesem Selbstmordversuch abbringen lassen.

Ich trauere der Transalp nach, denn letztes Jahr war super und die Streckenführung dieses Jahr verspricht ganz grosses Tennis!


----------



## powderJO (27. März 2009)

der ironman ist doch eine ideale aufwärmübung für die transalp  ... ok, man wird nicht beides mit 100% angehen können aber wenn man die ersten etappen locker angehen lässt, sollte es eigentlich gehen beides zu machen. sag ich jetzt mal laienhaft so - aber ich habe auch noch keinen ironman gemacht und weiß nicht wie man sich da fühlt. andererseits weiß ich, wie man sich nach der tac fühlt und bin mir sicher, dass ich auch noch eine zweite im direkten anschluss hätte fahren können. langsamer halt...


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. März 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... bin mir sicher, dass ich auch noch eine zweite im direkten anschluss hätte fahren können.



Du Babbler. Das will ich sehen. Fahr doch gerade wieder zurück, ich sammel Dich dann nach einer Woche wieder in Mittenwald ein und fahr Dich vor die Haustür und trag Dir Deine Sachen in die Wohnung.


----------



## powderJO (27. März 2009)

das mir jemand die schuhe und stinkingen klamotten hochträgt wäre mir den versuch wert... wieder zurück aus malle? odr sitzt du noch im warmen?


----------



## Catsoft (27. März 2009)

Moin!
Meine Beine fühlen z. Zt. echt schei** an. Aber das ist am Ende der 2ten Woche Malle ja normal 

Robert


----------



## prozak (27. März 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> bin mir sicher, dass ich auch noch eine zweite im direkten anschluss hätte fahren können. langsamer halt...


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. März 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> das mir jemand die schuhe und stinkingen klamotten hochträgt wäre mir den versuch wert... wieder zurück aus malle? odr sitzt du noch im warmen?



Nee, bin wieder hier und das Wetter hier kotzt mich so dermaßen an! Malle war super, die TAC kann kommen. Aber bitte nur einmal.


----------



## powderJO (30. März 2009)

prozak schrieb:


>



 ich bin fast soweit, es mal zu probieren... zurück als normale transalp  dann hätte man auch mal ws von der landschaft... du musst dann natrülich mit - ist ja ein teamevent.




			
				dr. faust schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, bin wieder hier und das Wetter hier kotzt mich so dermaßen an! Malle war super, die TAC kann kommen. Aber bitte nur einmal.



yep - immerhin scheint es jetzt endlich besser zu werden. schnee, regen und auch die rolle mag ich nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## ctwitt (30. März 2009)

Das ist nicht so ungewoenlich. Ich kenne einen der 2007 zurueck nach mittenwald mit dem rad gefahren ist. Zwar auf der landstrasse aber dafuer in drei tagen


----------



## konanier (11. Mai 2009)

Wir suchen in St.Christina immer noch eine(günstige)Unterkunft!!
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (14. Mai 2009)

hast du dih schon mal an den touri-verein gewendet. bei uns hat es ewig gedauert, bis antworten kamen. nach der mail an den touri-vberein kam ein bißchen mehr zug rein....

schnell noch was zum aktuellen formstand: geht so. war im letzten jahr immer noch deutlich weiter. frage mich langsam an was es liegt. training läuft eigentlich mehr oder weniger planmäßig, gesund bin ich auch aber irgendwie ist der wurm drin. zudem bin auch noch kein rennen gefahren diese saison - was nicht so ganz planmäßig ist. 
wie läuft es bei euch?


----------



## ctwitt (14. Mai 2009)

Da wir unser Material erst ganz kurz vorm Gardasee Marathon bekommen haben bin ich dort mein erstes Rennen gefahren. Zum ersten mal seit November auf dem MTB gesessen. Und dann noch direkt aus der Box. So bekam ich in den Abfahrten gleich Schmerzen an den Handgelenken und in den Schultern. Auch hatte ich Probleme mit dem langen Stehen auf den Abfahrten. Zum Ende ein wenig krämpfig auf der Oberschenkelunterseite. War dann aber sehr zufrieden. Mein lädiertes Knie hat gehalten und von dem Infekt in der Woche zuvor spürte ich auch nichts mehr.

In der ersten Mai Woche bin ich dann noch schön in der Frühlingssonne rund um Torbole gefahren. Werde in Garmisch sehen ob die Form so langsam kommt.

Bin dieses Jahr wie gesagt fast nur Rennrad in der Vorbereitung gefahren.


----------



## powderJO (15. Mai 2009)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Da wir unser Material erst ganz kurz vorm Gardasee Marathon bekommen haben bin ich dort mein erstes Rennen gefahren. Zum ersten mal seit November auf dem MTB gesessen. Und dann noch direkt aus der Box. So bekam ich in den Abfahrten gleich Schmerzen an den Handgelenken und in den Schultern. Auch hatte ich Probleme mit dem langen Stehen auf den Abfahrten. Zum Ende ein wenig krämpfig auf der Oberschenkelunterseite. War dann aber sehr zufrieden. Mein lädiertes Knie hat gehalten und von dem Infekt in der Woche zuvor spürte ich auch nichts mehr.
> 
> In der ersten Mai Woche bin ich dann noch schön in der Frühlingssonne rund um Torbole gefahren. Werde in Garmisch sehen ob die Form so langsam kommt.
> 
> Bin dieses Jahr wie gesagt fast nur Rennrad in der Vorbereitung gefahren.




hört sich ja gar nicht so schlecht an bei dir. in garmisch wollte ich
auch starten. ist aber blöderweise samstag - ist dann mit der anreise schwierig, wenn man keinen urlaub nehmen will. mal sehen.


----------



## probschdi (2. Juni 2009)

ich habe einen teamstartplatz (2 personen) fÃ¼r die diesjÃ¤hrige jeantex transalp abzugeben. aus gesundheitlichen grÃ¼nden (2 opÂ´s) ist ein entsprechender formaufbau nicht mehr mÃ¶glich. dies war bei anmeldung nicht abzusehen. mein teampartner mÃ¶chte ohne mich nicht an den start gehen.

mÃ¶chte jemand diesen teamstartplatz Ã¼bernehmen? 1250 â¬ plus 50 â¬ ummeldgebÃ¼hr wÃ¤ren dafÃ¼r an mich zu zahlen. unterkunft war im camp gebucht. diese kann Ã¼bernommen werden. das kostet vor ort nochmal 140 â¬ pro person fÃ¼r die gesamte transalp (unterkunft, frÃ¼hstÃ¼ck). es kann sich aber auch um private unterkunft gekÃ¼mmert werden.

bei interesse bitte melden.


----------



## baf (9. Juni 2009)

Bin gerade durch Zufall auf diesen Artikel getroffen. Anscheinend gibts Probleme mit der Streckenführung der ersten Etappe.

http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...-bleibt-mountainbiker-sperrgebiet-338995.html

Gruß
baf


----------



## Tomz (10. Juni 2009)

Hi hat eigentlich jemand die Strecke als File für Google Earth? Wäre toll um sich zu orientieren und anderen zu zeigen wo es grob langgeht.


----------



## dede (11. Juni 2009)

Am Einfachsten du gehst auf die offizielle TAC Seite und klickst dich zu Ulis GPS-Planer durch (ist irgendwo links auf der Menüleiste zu finden). Dort ist die Route entsprechend markiert (und kann selbstverst. gegen Gebühr runtergeladen werden). Zur simplen Orientierung langt sie allerdings auch so....


----------



## powderJO (12. Juni 2009)

baf schrieb:


> Bin gerade durch Zufall auf diesen Artikel getroffen. Anscheinend gibts Probleme mit der Streckenführung der ersten Etappe.
> 
> http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...-bleibt-mountainbiker-sperrgebiet-338995.html
> 
> ...



steht jetzt auch im begleitheft zur tac (lag der aktuellen bike bei) naja - die strecke zum karwendelhaus hoch ist ja auch schön  falls die dann genehmigt wird...


----------



## Tomz (12. Juni 2009)

Dede
Geanau das hab ich probiert aber die Site ist so langsam das ist super anstrengend und eine Übersicht kann man auch nicht vernünftig ausdrucken. Na ja mal soll wohl eher die Daten kaufen. Leider hat der Uli ja auch seine eigene SW um das ganze zu betrachten ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teppiche (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wir werden mal am kommenden Wochenende die 2. und 3. Etappe abfahren.
Hat sich hier schon jemand anders Etappen vorgenommen und kann berichten?


----------



## ctwitt (29. Juni 2009)

Ich bin die zwar alle schon gefahren, aber ich kann mich an nichts mehr erinnern. Es war so heis und der Schweiss in meinen Augen der Puls immer im roten Bereich. Nachher wars dann trotzdem schön.


----------



## powderJO (29. Juni 2009)

wir wollten die zweite und dritte abfahren, doch dann kam uns die arbeit dazwischen... dein bericht wird also mit spannung erwartet ;-)


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juni 2009)

teppiche schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir werden mal am kommenden Wochenende die 2. und 3. Etappe abfahren.
> Hat sich hier schon jemand anders Etappen vorgenommen und kann berichten?


was willste wissen? die meisten etappen waren in den letzten jahren schon dabei

etappe 2: brutal. so fand ich es vor 2 jahren,w ar an dem tag absolut unfit. 2 x hoch und runter, unspektakulär, bei der 2. abfahrt gibt es wenigstens nen kurzen netten trail. die auffahrt zum geiseljoch dann auf asphalt ohne schatten bei gefühlten 45°. in innerst vermutlich 2. vp, kurz davor n   brunnen, alle biker haben sich ausnahmslos unter diesen brunnen gelegt...
kurzes schiebestück am geiseljoch.
abfahrt vom geiseljoch erst schotter, dann asphalt mit auto überholen 

kneipentipp in mayerhofen: scotland yard! eine der besten kneipen in den alpen   

tag 3 . angenehme auffahrt zum pfitscher joch, oben dann einige schiebepassagen. dann runter auf schotter, später asphalt, harmlos. kurz vor brixen n trail, der heftig sein soll, wir haben den wegen verfahrer 2007 verpasst


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. Juli 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> was willste wissen? die meisten etappen waren in den letzten jahren schon dabei
> 
> etappe 2: brutal.
> tag 3 . angenehme auffahrt zum pfitscher joch, oben dann einige schiebepassagen. dann runter auf schotter, später asphalt, harmlos. kurz vor brixen n trail, der heftig sein soll, wir haben den wegen verfahrer 2007 verpasst





so finde ich beschreibungen ok...weiss ja etwa wie Du fährst...

hast Du noch was zu den etappen 4-6 ? 

@powder...wir sehen uns spätestens in der "sonne"...

joe
regeneriere noch von münchen...


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Juli 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> so finde ich beschreibungen ok...weiss ja etwa wie Du fährst...


ja. langsam 


bikehumanumest schrieb:


> hast Du noch was zu den etappen 4-6 ?


 warte!

was bist du in m gefahren? einzel? wie lautet nochmal dein real name?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (1. Juli 2009)

tag 4: morgens in brixen: wenn der start wieder in der innenstadt ist, gibt es heftigen stau!
am ersten gipfel die schlüterhütte: ist nett, sollte man mal rein schauen.

tag 5: ihr fahrt über seiser alm? aber leider nicht den knüppelweg runter... schade!

tag 6: am kalterner see gibts nen schönen campingplatz.

ok, mehr weiss ich nich... leider. sprich: hab keine ahnung der strecken tag 4-6. sorry. 

aber du kannst ja nach der jbt davon berichten


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. Juli 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> tag 4: morgens in brixen: wenn der start wieder in der innenstadt ist, gibt es heftigen stau!
> am ersten gipfel die schlüterhütte: ist nett, sollte man mal rein schauen.
> 
> tag 5: ihr fahrt über seiser alm? aber leider nicht den knüppelweg runter... schade!
> ...



mach ich wenn wir wieder heile zurück sind...wir versuchen wieder viel spaß zu haben und doch sportlich unterwegs zu sein...

münchen hab ich 45 runden gefahren...diesmal schön langsam aber dafür durch gefahren... bin unter dem forumnamen gefahren...kategorie alte männer

joe


----------



## bikeorama (2. Juli 2009)

Moin,

hier wird noch dringend ein Teampartner für die TAC gesucht. Vielleicht hat ja von Euch noch jemand einen Bekannten, der breit wäre sich spontan ins Transalp-Abenteuer zu stürzen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407824

Gruß 
bikeorama


----------



## powderJO (6. Juli 2009)

teppiche schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir werden mal am kommenden Wochenende die 2. und 3. Etappe abfahren.
> Hat sich hier schon jemand anders Etappen vorgenommen und kann berichten?



na, wie wars? erzähl mal...


----------



## teppiche (6. Juli 2009)

So...
wir sind wieder zurück von unserem "Besichtigungswochenende".

Wir sind die 2te Etappe komplett abgefahren:

Erster Anstieg zum Kerschbaumer Sattel: 
Schön durch den Wald, gleichmäßige Steigung nicht zu steil, wirklich gut zum einfahren.
Abfahrt nach Fügen:
Teerstrasse, da kann man ordentlich laufen lassen, manchmal bisserl engere Kurven

Zweiter Anstieg nach Hochfügen:
Die ersten 200hm Strasse, gut fahrbar, dann gehts auf eine Forststrasse im Wald hoch, eigentlich schön zum hochkurbeln, aber es hatte die Tage viel geregnet, so dass der Boden förmlich gesaugt hat.....wenns trocken wäre würde man da viele Körner sparen.
Von Hochfügen zum Loassattel:
Die restlichen 250 hm lzum Sattel aufen dann schön flowig rauf.

Vom Loassatel nach Weerberg:
Zuerst schnelle Abfahrt über die Forststrasse....für uns bisserl aufregend, weil viele Touris mit dem Auto entgegengekommen sind, dann gehts auf eine Abzweigung etwas einsamer weiter bis zu einer sog. MTB Schiebestrecke ein paar 100m, die aber zur Hälfte fahrbar war - auch bei sehr nassem Untergrund - dann wieder Forststrasse runter bis Weerberg, später Teer zur Strasse nach Innerst.

Von Weerberg nach Innerst:
Wenig steile Teerstrasse ohne Schatten wenn da die Sonne runterknallt..uiuiui
Von Innerst zur Weidener Hütte:
Ein paar knackige Rampen, ansonsten schön gleichmässig fahrbar
Von der Hütte zum Joch:
Eigentlich komplett fahrbar, nicht extrem steil, zwischendrin mal ein paar verblockte Ecken.

Vom Joch runter:
Die ersten paar 100m grobschottrig, hier aufpassen, vor allem wenn man Körner bei der Auffahrt gelassen hat, später geiler Downhill auf Schotterstrasse, dann Teer, absolute Speedabfahrt sobald die Serpentinen vorbei sind...da geht im Maximaltempo runter, Ich glaube da kommt auch jeder ohne Windschatten an seine Speedgrenzen....so gehts bis Mayrhofen.


Wir haben dann noch anderweitig trainiert und haben uns die 3te Etappe geschenkt..


----------



## ctwitt (7. Juli 2009)

Etappe 4 Brixen St Christina: (Höhenmeter laut Garmin 3.550)

Anforderung: Kraft und Kraftausdauer. 

Teilweise sehr steil. Einige ganz schön schwere Abfahrten. Wenig Trails. Keine Probleme mit der Sonne. Glaube nicht das es dort ein Stauproblem geben wird.



Etappe 5 St. Christina Sarntheim

Da bin ich erst ab der A22 im Tal eingestiegen da ich am Vortag nach der 4 Etappe noch zum Campingplatz Seiser Alm musste (das waren 23 Bonuskilometer im Gewitter)und ich von dort nicht wieder nach St Christina zurück wollte. Da ich nach Sarntheim auch noch nach Bozen fahren musste.

Anforderung: Hitzebeständigkeit, Kraftausdauer.

Keine so steilen Stiche, dafür brennt bei entsprechenden Wetter einen die Sonne auf den Kopf. Oben auf der Hochebene ist es wunderschön. Die Strecke hat auch einen sehr schönen und hohen Trailanteil. Da wünsche ich allen eine freie Fahrt. Einige sehr steile verblockte Schotterstücke.

Etappe 6 Sarnthein Keltern

Anforderung: Hitzebeständigkeit, Fahrtechnik

Nicht steil und im Verhältnis nicht zu lange Auffahrten, aber es zieht sich ungemein zum Ende hin. Viel tolle Landschaft auf der ersten Hochebene dem Panoramaweg. Aber dann auch reifenmordene Abfahrten und viele teils gefährliche Trailstücke. Auf den letzten 30 km zieht sich das unendlich hin. Die Trails sind sehr schmal und teilweise muss getragen werden. Immer nur kurz aber man kommt nicht voran. Wenn da einer länger schiebt wird es sich stauen. Und da schieben viele.   

Ich bin drei Tage gefahren und es waren dann mit Campingplatz an und abfahrten 300 km und etwa 10.000 h/mtr. Denke die 4 Etappe ist die Königsetappe der Jeantex in Bezug auf Kraftanforderung. Die 5 Etappe ist ganz besonders toll fürs Auge und hat schöne flüssige Trails. Die 6 Etappe ist mir zu unrhythmisch. Aber die Hochebene bei der Meraner Hütte ist wunderschön.

Freut Euch auf die JBT!


----------



## umtreiber (7. Juli 2009)

bikeorama schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier wird noch dringend ein Teampartner für die TAC gesucht. Vielleicht hat ja von Euch noch jemand einen Bekannten, der breit wäre sich spontan ins Transalp-Abenteuer zu stürzen.
> 
> ...



hallo, nur mal ganz unverbindlich, wie sind denn die rahmenbedingungen etc?
--> [email protected]


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2009)

hi teppiche und ctwitt - danke für die einschätzungen. hört sich doch nach schönen etappen an - auch wenn man das ja während dem rennen eh nicht so genießen kann...


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Juli 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> hi teppiche und ctwitt - danke für die einschätzungen. hört sich doch nach schönen etappen an - auch wenn man das ja während dem rennen eh nicht so genießen kann...



die jbt ist die beste möglichkeit, nen alpen-x zu machen ohne was von der landschaft zu sehen!  

@ thorsten: Viel spass und erfolg bei der jbt! 

@umtreiber: schreib doch den suchenden direkt an, wer weiss, ob der hier mitliest?


----------



## teppiche (7. Juli 2009)

....dann fehlen noch die etappen 1, 7 und 8

1: schöne Karwendelrunde, geht so was ich jetzt mitbekommen habe über den Hochalmsattel als ersten Berg....alles schön zum einstimmen auf das was die nächsten Tage noch kommt..die letzten paar hm nach Reith hoch sind fies...da meinst du bist schon da  

7: Aus dem Gedächtnis vom letzten Jahr: Aufs Graunerjoch schön hochkurbelbar...dann später ein paar knackige Abfahrten. Ab Sabina gehts auf Teer durch die Weinberge...war glaub ich sauheiss bis zur 2ten Verpflegung..dann knackige Höhenmeter nach Andalo hoch...teilweise sausteil..Schotter und in den steilen stellen mit quergeriffeltem Beton....nervig 

8: Einmal rauf.....und dann freier Fall  An der Verpfelgungssatation den Zug nicht verpassen....wir hatten einen Irren, der ist den ganzen Rest vorne im Wind gefahren...die Gruppe hat einige aufgesammelt..aber noch mehr verloren....wer einmal im Wind war, der ist dem "Tier" nicht mehr nachgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (7. Juli 2009)

@ Martin

Danke, werde versuchen es zu geniessen. Mein Partner wird mich scheuchen 

1 Etappe, ist unwichtig nur nicht überziehen.

8. Etappe ist auch unwichtig. Um Zeit gutzumachen zu kurz. Nur nicht am letzten Tag das Material und die Knochen noch kaputt fahren. Ich bin Teile der Etappe im Frühjahr noch mal gefahren. Alleine ist das eine sehr schöne Etappe. Bin dann aber ab Piatamurata die mittlere Runde des Gardaseemarathons gefahren. Hatte keine Lust gegen den Wind nach Torbole zu fahren. Von Torbole nach Andalo am Morgen war auch sehr schön. Besser wäre da allerdings ein Rennrad gewesen.

7. Etappe Fand ich letztes Jahr sehr schön. Zwischen den Weinbergen ist eine Gruppe gut. Und noch besser ist es wenn der Teampartner nicht ständig vorne die Gruppe zerreisst wenn man selber kaum hinten dran bleiben kann. . Aber so sind sie halt die Jungen.


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2009)

ctwitt schrieb:


> 8. Etappe ist auch unwichtig. Um Zeit gutzumachen zu kurz. Nur nicht am letzten Tag das Material und die Knochen noch kaputt fahren.



schön gesagt. realität ist sicher wieder anders - ich wurde am letzten tag gleich zweimal abgeräumt von etwas übermotivierten mitstreitern, das zweite mal knapp 15km vor dem ziel. gekostet hat es mich einen bremshebel bei ersten mal und einige quadratzentimeter haut beim zweiten mal. außerdem hats einen in der betonabfahrt nach der verpflegung so zerlegt, dass mein teampartner und ich zunächst dachten er hätte sich das genick gebrochen. war aber "nur" bewußtlos...


----------



## ctwitt (8. Juli 2009)

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Strecke

Gampenalm oben als Punkt die Schlüterhütte 4Etappe






Oberhalb Rheinswalder Mühlen 5 Etappe





Oberhalb Rheinswalder Mühlen 5 Etappe





Öttenbach Alm 6 Etappe





Stoanane Mandin 6. Etappe





Stoanane Mandin 6. Etappe





Schiebestück Anfang 6 Etappe km 52 (Foto senkrecht nach oben)


----------



## powderJO (8. Juli 2009)

schöne fotos. und so idyllisch und gar nicht furchteinflößend - bis auf die hörner des was auch immer das ist...


----------



## Marc_12345 (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von euch bereits jemand das Raodbook auf bike-gps heruntergeladen? Ich finde auf der Seite keinen Link und die Event-Agentur kann mir auch nicht helfen.

 Danke für eure Hilfe und Gruß

Marc


----------



## teppiche (8. Juli 2009)

kann man nicht runterladen......

so gehts aber:

Liebe Teilnehmer der Jeantex Bike Transalp 2009,



Wie im vorigen Jahr stellen wir auf www.bike-gps.com wieder allen registrierten Teilnehmern des Events die Roadbooks und Höhenprofile vorab und kostenlos zur Verfügung. So können Sie sich mit der Strecke vertraut machen. Bitte gehen Sie auf der Internetseite www.bike-gps.com auf > Touren > Mountainbike > Transalp > Jeantex Bike Transalp 2009. Gehen Sie dann in der Tourenliste ganz nach unten auf  JBT-2009 09 package. In diesem Paket befinden sich alle Etappen der JBT-2009 als Roadbooks, Höhenprofile und Fotos. Sie brauchen also nur dieses package zu bestellen und nicht mehr die einzelnen Etappen weiter oben, die wir für Nicht-Teilnehmer anbieten, die eventuell nicht die ganze Strecke fahren möchten.



·         Als Teilnehmer bestellen Sie bitte die Tourdaten dieses packages (mit dem Knopf  24,10) per Vorkasse (nicht Kreditkarte).

·         Bitte ignorieren Sie den Zahlbetrag  24,10 in der Bestellung  er ist nur für Nicht-Teilnehmer gedacht.

·         Geben Sie bei der Registrierung in dem Feld Firma das Wort Teilnehmer ein und vor allem dieselbe Adresse, die Sie auch bei der Anmeldung zur JBT-2009 angegeben haben.

·         Wir überprüfen Ihren Teilnehmerstatus und schalten Ihnen dann das Paket mit den Tourdaten (Roadbook, Höhenprofil und Fotos) kostenlos frei.

·         Sie erhalten dann ein Bestätigungsmail mit der Angabe, wie Sie die Daten downloaden können. Bitte halten Sie dazu Ihre e-mail Adresse und Ihr Passwort bereit.

·         Die GPS Daten der JBT-2009 sind auch für Teilnehmer kostenpflichtig. Wenn Sie auch die GPS Daten erwerben möchten, was das Finden der Strecke noch einmal wesentlich erleichtert, bestellen Sie die GPS Daten bitte separat. Die GPS Daten enthalten jetzt neue Bike GPS RichTracks mit Wegpunkten, Höhenprofilen und Roadbooks in einer einzigen Datei. Damit können Sie also absolut zweifelsfrei navigieren. Um die Bike GPS RichTracks anzeigen und die GPS Daten auf Ihr Garmin Gerät laden zu können, brauchen Sie die neue Bike GPS RichTrack Software, die wir Ihnen kostenlos auf www.bike-gps.com zum Download anbieten.

·         Nicht-Teilnehmer können natürlich auch dieses package erwerben  die Preise für Tour und/oder GPS Daten (Vorkasse oder Kreditkarte) sehen Sie in den Bestellknöpfen.



Bitte beachten: Die Strecken können sich bis zum Rennen aus Genehmigungsgründen, wegen Baustellen oder wegen Witterungseinflüssen noch ändern. Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Vorfreude.


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Juli 2009)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Danke, werde versuchen es zu geniessen. Mein Partner wird mich scheuchen
> 
> 
> Und noch besser ist es wenn der Teampartner nicht ständig vorne die Gruppe zerreisst wenn man selber kaum hinten dran bleiben kann. . Aber so sind sie halt die Jungen.



so einen habe ich auch...  (hallo marcus...)

vielleicht können wir die beiden ja mal verkuppeln und wir alten fahren dann etwas weiter hinten spazieren...

aber das will ja auch wieder keiner 

also bleibt wohl alles wie es ist...


cu in mittenwald

joe


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Juli 2009)

hey joe, dir wünsche ich natürlich auch viel spass und gutes durchkommen bei der jbt! 
gratulation für dein gutes abschneiden bei den 24h münchen, hab dich in der men- liste gesucht und nicht gefunden....

dank an thorsten für die tollen bilder. eigentlich sollte die jbt 3 wochen lang gehen, 1 woche rennen, dann rückshuttle und 2 wochen lang gemütlich die strecke anschauen, durch die man geheitzt ist!


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Juli 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hab dich in der men- liste gesucht und nicht gefunden....



danke für das Kompliment...

wann trifft man Dich mal wieder (bei TA oder ähnlichem )  ???

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc_12345 (8. Juli 2009)

*


teppiche schrieb:



			kann man nicht runterladen......

so gehts aber:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Tomz (9. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal wie war das eigentlich in der Vergangenheit bei der Ankunft in Riva. Meine Frau will am Samstag runterkommen. Gibts da Möglichkeiten irgendwo zu parken und eventuell im Campinbus zu übernachten? Die Campingplätze in Torbole sind schon alle belegt. 
Der Parkplatz unten am Messezentrum hab ich nicht so groß in Erinnerung ich stell mir vor wenn da die Teilnehmer , Betreuer und Zuschauen alle kommen wir das ein Chaos und parken in Riva wird schierig oder?


----------



## ctwitt (11. Juli 2009)

letztes Jahr gab es ein riesiges Durcheinander wegen der Stellplätze für die JBT Womos. Da musste dann noch mal um geparkt werden. Es ist auf jeden Fall sehr voll am Samstag. Wo dieses Jahr der JBT Tross stehen soll kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Catsoft (12. Juli 2009)

@ctwitt: Waren übrigens auf der 6. Etappe die Bäume von dem Singletrail geräumt?

Anderer Blick auf die Stoned Männchen 





Der Höhenweg dorthin:


----------



## ctwitt (12. Juli 2009)

ein paar Bäume gab es zum Fussweg (Singeltrail) nach Sarnthein runter. Aber es lag auch immer mal wieder auf der Strecke ein Baum rum.


----------



## Dr. Faust (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hab so einen abartigen Bock auf den Start, die Bilder machen es nicht besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (13. Juli 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich hab so einen abartigen Bock auf den Start, die Bilder machen es nicht besser!



Hooplaa!!


----------



## Marc_12345 (14. Juli 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich hab so einen abartigen Bock auf den Start, die Bilder machen es nicht besser!


 
so bzw. so ähnlich würde ich auch meine Gemütslage beschreiben.


----------



## ctwitt (14. Juli 2009)

nach wnigen km fragen wir uns dann: "warum tue ich mir das an?"


----------



## Tomz (14. Juli 2009)

ich überlege mir gerade ob ich Schwimmflügel mitnehmen soll oder dickere Reifen aufziegen das ich mehr auftrieb habe. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter edloich besser.


----------



## sekt88 (14. Juli 2009)

ctwitt schrieb:


> nach wnigen km fragen wir uns dann: "warum tue ich mir das an?"



Ja, aber es dauert ur 20 minuten , dann ist es gegessen.

If if rains like last year, I will not be happy.


----------



## Sylt (14. Juli 2009)

bin auch schon mega gespannt auf den Start am Samstag.
Worauf werdet Ihr denn in den Turnhallen schlafen? Passt eine "normale" Isomatte in die TAC Tasche?

Ich habe bedenken, dass ich ein Platzproblem mit dem Täschchen bekommen werde. 

Habt ihr denn schon eine Idee welche Reifen ihr fahren werdet?
Habe den Race King und den Mountain King im Gepäck und werde je nach Etappenbeschaffenheit wechseln.

Grüße und bis spätestens Samstag 

Flo


----------



## ctwitt (14. Juli 2009)

Hi, eine luma hat sich bewährt.iefer Reifen kannst du praktisch alles fahren. Tiefer schlam bleibt dir erspart. Racing ralph wird oft gefahren. Larsen tt ist pannensicher und haltbar. Habe beide schon bei der tac gefahren.


----------



## <MM> (16. Juli 2009)

Pünktlich zum Start soll's einen Temperatursturz geben - und bis auf 1800 ist Schneefall angesagt.

Zwecks der Motivation sei's erwähnt.


----------



## ctwitt (16. Juli 2009)

so lange er nicht liegen bleibt


----------



## cannstemasehen (16. Juli 2009)

<MM> schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum Start soll's einen Temperatursturz geben - und bis auf 1800 ist Schneefall angesagt.
> 
> Zwecks der Motivation sei's erwähnt.



Jepp, maximal 16° bis weit in die kommende Woche rein...
Gefühlt aber nochmal niedriger.

Gehe heut noch Knielinge shoppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (16. Juli 2009)

so schlimm wirds nicht. spätestens ab sonntag wirds trocken und ab mayrhofen wohl auch warm....











...sag ich jetzt mal so (aber öfter als kachelmann liege ich eigentlich auch nicht daneben).

;-)


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Juli 2009)

Den Samstag könnt ihr definitiv in die Tonne kloppen :frosty: der Sonntag wird durch Föhn tatsächlich besser und am Montag fahrt ihr ja eh auf die Alpensüdseite. Aber; ich hab mich mal auf italienischen Wetterseiten umgesehen, es bleibt in der neuen Woche besonders in Südtirol wechselhaft mit Gewitter&Hagelgefahr örtlich, besonders nachmittags.

Aber bis dahin vergehen ja noch ein paar Tage! Kann sich auch ändern. Ich wünsche jetzt schonmal allen Heldinnen und Helden ein pannen&sturzfreies Rennen und viel Sonne


----------



## Dr. Faust (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mich mal auf eine Woche Schnee und Elend eingestellt. Die Winterschuhe kommen auf jeden Fall mit.
Aber ich erhoffe doch ähnliches wie beim 3-Länder-Giro in Nauders: Wetterbericht sagt Schnee und Weltuntergang, ich bleibe schön zu Hause im Bett und schenke mir die Anreise. Dann am Veranstaltungstag selbst auf der Nauders-Homepage schrecklicher Wetterbericht. Aber in der Realität super Wetter mit einem ganz kurzen Schauer.


----------



## powderJO (16. Juli 2009)

ihr solltet meiner prognose vertrauen und nicht irgendwelchen halbgaren  wetterberichten. ;-)








außerdem habe ich ein hotel mit pool gebucht. also wird es warm. basta.


----------



## powderJO (16. Juli 2009)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal auf eine Woche Schnee und Elend eingestellt. Die Winterschuhe kommen auf jeden Fall mit.
> Aber ich erhoffe doch ähnliches wie beim 3-Länder-Giro in Nauders: Wetterbericht sagt Schnee und Weltuntergang, ich bleibe schön zu Hause im Bett und schenke mir die Anreise. Dann am Veranstaltungstag selbst auf der Nauders-Homepage schrecklicher Wetterbericht. Aber in der Realität super Wetter mit einem ganz kurzen Schauer.





a propos dreiländergiro  ist dein partner hingefahren? würde ich ja auch mal gerne fahren...


----------



## teppiche (16. Juli 2009)

soooo...morgen gehts los nach Mittenwald....langsam wird die Ungeduld unterträglich ;


----------



## sekt88 (16. Juli 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> a propos dreiländergiro  ist dein partner hingefahren? würde ich ja auch mal gerne fahren...



Ja, bin ich gefahren. super renn!


----------



## 2steep4us (16. Juli 2009)

Welche Start-Nr. habt Ihr BIO?


----------



## sekt88 (16. Juli 2009)

2steep4us schrieb:


> Welche Start-Nr. habt Ihr BIO?



wissen wir erst morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (17. Juli 2009)

aktueller Tiroler Wetterbericht:

"Heute (FR):
Zuerst sonnig, aber aus Westen bald Wolkenfelder und vormittags erste Gewitter möglich. Nachmittags zunehmend gewittrig, Hagel und Sturmböen sind möglich. Nachts regnet es sich ein, dazu ein Temperatursturz. Höchstwerte in Tirol am Freitag: Je nach Sonne und Wolken zwischen 23 und noch 29 Grad. 

Morgen (SA):
Stark bewölkt und zeitweise regnet es, Schneefallgrenze in Nordtirol zwischen 1700 und 2200m. Im Laufe des Nachmittags werden die trockenen Phasen häufiger und die Wolkendecke bekommt zunehmend Lücken. Deutlich kühler als zuletzt. Tiefstwerte in Tirol am Samstag:
7 bis 12 Grad. Höchstwerte in Tirol am Samstag: 13 bis 17 Grad. "


----------



## <MM> (17. Juli 2009)

das neueste Wetterdiagramm - fünf Tage im voraus:


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Juli 2009)

Elendiger, mistiger deutscher Sommer!!!! 

*ERSTE ETAPPE TAC WEGEN SCHNEEFALL UND EXTREMER WITTERUNGSBEDINGUNGEN  ABGESAGT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Guggt ihr hier:



> Erste Etappe abgesagt
> 
> Schlechtes Wetter macht Start unmÃ¶glich
> 
> ...


----------



## <MM> (18. Juli 2009)

Na, dann hatte der Wetterbericht ja doch recht, nicht wahr? 

Hier gibt's ein Foto vom Schnee vor Ort:

http://twitpic.com/aqq0j


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Juli 2009)

<MM> schrieb:


> Na, dann hatte der Wetterbericht ja doch recht, nicht wahr?
> 
> Hier gibt's ein Foto vom Schnee vor Ort:
> 
> http://twitpic.com/aqq0j



Und so siehts in der Nähe des heutigen Zielortes aus  mann ist das kagge!


----------



## <MM> (18. Juli 2009)

D. h. man wird morgen schon starten können - aber die zwei Übergänge (Loassattel und Geiseljoch) dürften sich dann trotzdem noch recht unwirtlich präsentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (18. Juli 2009)

Weicheier 
So a bisserl Schnee haben wir doch öfters bei uns in den Bergen.


----------



## <MM> (18. Juli 2009)

Stimmt - und manchmal werden deshalb Veranstalter verurteilt:

http://tirol.orf.at/stories/376090/

Das ist alles nicht so ohne im organsierten Falle. - Jemand für sich allein kann freilich tun und lassen, wie's beliebt.


----------



## subdiver (18. Juli 2009)

Ist schon klar, dass es bei organisierten Veranstaltungen anders abläuft
und deshalb ist die Entscheidung wohl so ok, 
auch im Hinblick der Verantwortung des Veranstalters.

Denn nicht alle 550 Teilnehmer werden über die technische Ausstattung,
die für solche Wetterbedingungen sinnvoll wäre, verfügen.


----------



## <MM> (19. Juli 2009)

Ich hätt' da ein kleines, kurzes Video mit ein paar Eindrücken von der heutigen, verkürzten Etappe:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZjJhHFxAbE"]YouTube - BIKE Transalp-Challenge 2009 - Impressionen Etappe 2[/ame]

Vielleicht freut's ja jemanden.


----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2009)

bin auch zurück von der tac. schön wars. strecke, orgas und mitfahrer  es hat eigentlich alles gepasst (nur das bier bei der abschlussfete hätte durchaus kalt sein dürfen  war schließlich mein erstes seit ca. einem jahr)

schön war es auch, mal ein paar forums-user persönlich getroffen zu haben - auch wenns teilweise recht kurz war. unseren bericht zum rennen gibt es sicher demnächst auf unserem blog aber verraten können wir schon jetzt: crankbrothers pedale neigen dazu zu brechen 


zum wetter:



subdiver schrieb:


> Denn nicht alle 550 Teilnehmer werden über die technische Ausstattung, die für solche Wetterbedingungen sinnvoll wäre, verfügen.



lag leider falsch, der schnee hat uns doch erwischt. aber wenn es nach der mehrheit der fahrer gegangen wäre, wäre sicher gestartet worden. andererseits kann man auch den veranstalter verstehen - erst recht, wenn man gesehen hat, in welcher bekleidung manche morgens im mittenwald am start standen...


----------



## Tomz (27. Juli 2009)

Hi Powder Jo war das Dein Pedal was auf dem Weg zu Schlegeisspeicher lag? Wo ich das gesehen habe waren mir die 150 gramm mehr meiner XT wieder egal .

War meine erste TAC die Trails waren echt super und auch die Orga und Stimmung im Camp.

Klasse Veranstaltung


----------



## powderJO (27. Juli 2009)

nö, das war nicht meins, fahre auch shimano und da passiert sowas nicht (klopf auf holz)  meinem partner ist ein eggbeater bei der letzten etappe knapp vor der skistation auf dem anstieg hoch zum gazza gebrochen. glücklicherweise ist die achse noch stehengeblieben, so dass wir wenigstens die letzten km bis riva  noch mal halbwegs gas geben konnten...


----------



## Hero1958 (27. Juli 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> bin auch zurück von der tac. schön wars. strecke, orgas und mitfahrer  es hat eigentlich alles gepasst (nur das bier bei der abschlussfete hätte durchaus kalt sein dürfen  war schließlich mein erstes seit ca. einem jahr)



hättste nur links vom Podium gehen müssen, da gabs eiskaltes Becks...


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juli 2009)

Ach ihr wart das. Schade, dass man sich nicht persönlich kennt. Hast noch mit der Betreuung telefoniert....

Robert


----------



## powderJO (28. Juli 2009)

ja wir waren das. und telefoniert habe ich bei der gelegenheit auch gleich zum letzten mal mit dem handy. ging am gazza auch noch über den jordan...

wer wart ihr denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2009)

Moin!
Wir waren als Mixed unterwegs, leider auch was das Outfit angeht. Räder RM Element 70SE Sea&Sky und dazu passende blaue Klamotten und Titus Ti mit dem 07er Finishertrikot. Team "nordisch by nature"

Robert


----------



## powderJO (28. Juli 2009)

mh, kann mich nicht erinnern, euch gesehen zu haben ... zieht also das nächste mal unbedingt was auffälliges an ;-)


----------



## bikehumanumest (28. Juli 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> mh, kann mich nicht erinnern, euch gesehen zu haben ... zieht also das nächste mal unbedingt was auffälliges an ;-)



hi jörg,
haben uns im rennen ja leider nicht mehr gesehen...wir sind noch ganz gut durchgekommen,platz 20 masters, 105 gesamt in 32h20...und die letzte abfahrt bin ich komplett gerannt...habe davon muskelkater wie noch nie in meinem leben ...
cu
joe


----------



## powderJO (28. Juli 2009)

hi joe,

ja, schade. ihr wart halt einfach zu schnell. glückwunsch zum echt guten platz. gazza mussten wir leider auch viel laufen, haben halt auch ziemlich weit hinten im feld gesteckt und fahren war so  nur sporadisch drin und bringt dann auch kaum was. 
war aber auch mal interessant zu sehen, was sich weiter hinten im rennen so abspielt ...


----------



## Marc_12345 (28. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag,

was war mit euch Jungs von der U3 am letzten Tag los? Wir waren bei der letzten Etappe auch nicht besonders weit vorne, haben euch aber trotzdem nicht gesehen.

Gruß vom Ebbelwei Expreß

Marc


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2009)

Marc_12345 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> was war mit euch Jungs von der U3 am letzten Tag los? Wir waren bei der letzten Etappe auch nicht besonders weit vorne, haben euch aber trotzdem nicht gesehen.
> 
> ...



Mit ohne Pedal ist´s nicht besonderes schnell


----------



## powderJO (28. Juli 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mit ohne Pedal ist´s nicht besonderes schnell



schöner hätte ich es auch nicht formulieren können.  

grüsse auch zurück an den ebbelwei-expreß. vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im taunus


----------



## prozak (28. Juli 2009)

@äpplerexpress
nicht nur, dass das pedal ab war, ich hatte nach dem ersten berg auch einen derart beschissenen kettenklemmer, dass die kette sowas von verbogen war, das an ordentliches reintreten nicht mehr zu denken war. da war der verlust des handys fast schon das kleinste übel


----------



## Marc_12345 (28. Juli 2009)

Zum Stichwort Material möchte ich auch etwas beitragen:

Es war für uns die erste TAC und wir haben nicht erwartet, dass die Belastung für das Material so groß wird.
Ich habe zwei Reifen zerstört (Schnitte bis zum Gewebe), mein Teampartner und ich haben jeweils ein Laufrad bzw. eine Felge bis zur unbrauchbarkeit verbogen, ein Sattelgestell ist gebrochen und ein paar Schuhe haben sich in ihre Bestandteile aufgelöst.
Zum Glück haben die Teile immer bis zum Etappenziel durchgehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (28. Juli 2009)

Was mir besonderes gut aufgefallen geworden ist - die Idioten die am Startblock um 8.45 jeden Morgen geraucht haben!

Meine Dritte TAC und bin ich der meinung das Uli die Strecke Andalo nach Riva streichen sollte. Es ist Überhaut kein Spass und mMn zu gefährlich für einen Massenveranstaltung. 
30 Minuten runter zu Laufen ist blödsinn!


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2009)

Wat habt ihr den gemacht? Ich hab auf 5 TACs nicht einen Platten gehabt :eek  Einmal hab ich eine Felge (717) zerdellt, hab ich aber erst daheim gemerkt. Ein Innenlager (RF :wut )und Ritchey Steuersatz hab ich auch mal zerlegt. Aber ansonsten ist alles heil geblieben. Ich bin allerdings immer mit Fullys um die 10,5 Kg unterwegs gewesen bei einem Fahrergewicht von 73 bis 77 KG (Ohne Ausrüstung)

Robert


----------



## Silberrücken (28. Juli 2009)

New Yorker- haben da wirklich jeden Morgen biker geraucht- oder war das Puplikum?

Marc- welche Teile von welchen Herstellern sind Euch verreckt?


----------



## Marc_12345 (28. Juli 2009)

das waren zwei ZTR Olympic, Conti Race King und ein Selle SLR TT.
Wir hatten auch nur einen Plattfuß, aber die Felgen haben die Stürze einfach nicht überstanden.


----------



## Silberrücken (28. Juli 2009)

Was die Felgen betrifft, wundert mich, bei den Kinderköpfen auf den Abfahrten, gar nichts- mit dem Sattel und den Reifen hattet Ihr wohl Pech!


----------



## Marc_12345 (28. Juli 2009)

Der Bruch der Sattelschienen kann m.E. nur auf einen Materialfehler zurückzuführen sein. Und die Reifen kann man sich immer mal aufschlitzen.

Wir fahren beide einen Laufradsatz von Veltec mit Tune Naben und Noname Speichen. Meinst Du es kann an den billigen Speichen liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (28. Juli 2009)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> New Yorker- haben da wirklich jeden Morgen biker geraucht- oder war das Puplikum?




Bikers, bevor als auch danach.


----------



## powderJO (29. Juli 2009)

rauchen im startblock geht gar nicht - was im ziel gemacht wird ist mir dann egal - solange mir der rauch nicht direkt ins gesicht geblasen wird jedenfalls.

materialverschleiÃ: es war jetzt meine zweite transalp als rennen und bei mir ist bis auf zwei platten und ein bremshebel (den hat mir ein hollÃ¤nder abgefahren, also auch kein materialproblem eigentlich) im letzten jahr nix kaputt gegangen bisher. dieses jahr war ich das erste mal auf tubeless unterwegs und kann nur sagen, dass es sich aus meiner sicht voll ausgezahlt hat: keine platten trotz niedrigerem luftdruck. 

das pedal meines teampartners scheint bauartbedingt ein problem zu haben â man hÃ¶rt doch relativ hÃ¤ufig, dass eggbeater brechen. nicht umsonst gibt es auch ein repair-kit... aus meiner sicht zahlt es sich aus, bei bestimmten dingen auf die massenprodukte von shimano oder sram zu setzen - die sind halt vieltausendfach erprobt und getestet und daher lÃ¤ngst nicht so anfÃ¤llig wie die diversen kleinserienprodukte vieler kleinerer hersteller...

@ marc - es kann schon an den speichen liegen. vielleicht sind sie zu wenig flexibel und kÃ¶nnen deshalb schlÃ¤ge etc weniger gut abfedern zum beispiel...

was den gazza-trail an sich angeht: ich finde schon, dass man solche strecken drin haben kann. mir persÃ¶nlich sind flowige trails auch lieber, aber irgendwie gehÃ¶ren zum mountainbiking auch solche elemente dazu. andererseits bin ich den jetzt zweimal gefahren bzw. in diesem jahr groÃteils gelaufen und so wÃ¤re ein wenig abwechslung im nÃ¤chsten jahr nicht schlecht ... schÃ¶n wÃ¤re es z.b mal Ã¼ber den tremalzo reinzukommen - aber ob das genehmigungstechnisch machbar wÃ¤re?


----------



## Tomz (29. Juli 2009)

Hi Marc hab Ihr gleich zwei Flows zerstört  Die eine hast Du mir im Camp gezeigt war wohl nach einen Überschlag aber gleich zwei wow.

Wir hattten bei unserer ersten TAC bis auf zwei Platten keinerlei Probleme.

Der Gazza Trail macht bestimmt viel Spaß wenn man alleine ist. ich bin auch große Teile gefahren weil mir das schieben auf dem rutschigen Boden zu anstrengend war aber für die Massen eine TAC macht das keinen Sinn.

Die anderen Trails waren echt super


Tom Team Besenwagenflüchtlinge


----------



## Catsoft (29. Juli 2009)

Ja, die Strecke nach der Hälfte der vorletzten Etappe ist IMHO nicht so der Bringer. Eine Einfahrt über den Tremalzo wäre genial. Wenn der Rocchetta nicht geht, wäre die Abfahrt vom ex. Rif. Garibaldi zum Ledro und von da via "Radweg" nicht schlecht. Aber wo soll dann der Zieleinlauf liegen? Limone war ja auch nicht schlecht. 
Robert


----------



## Tracer (29. Juli 2009)

weil es so schön war, hier ein Paar Eindrücke!


----------



## Tomz (29. Juli 2009)

Hi Tracer Du warst das mit dem Pink Trikot. Wir haben uns unterwegs über unsere Litevills unterhalten.

So und was machne wir jetzt nach dem die TAC vorbei ist???

Ich spüre Langeweile aufkommen nach dem das große Ziel abgehakt ist.

Gestern hab ich mir mal die Homepage der Transrockies angesehen das liest sich auch sehr lecker.
War da schon mal jemand


----------



## powderJO (30. Juli 2009)

der hund war spitze. obwohl er sich bestimmt geschämt hat mit dem trikot. frage mich echt, wer das design jedes jahr so verhunzt...

was ich mache bis zur nächsten tac? keine ahnung ehrlich. überlege in ischgl mitzufahren nächste woche dann mal sehen. transrockies wäre auch schön - aber auch ziemlich teuer mit allem drum und dran... aber ziel wäre schon, einmal bei jedem der vier großen etappenrennen dabei gewesen zu sein, also,

transalp, transrockies, cape epic, crocodile...


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juli 2009)

Zusätzlich bin ich auch noch krank... DAS ist erst mal langweilig!


----------



## Tomz (30. Juli 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> der hund war spitze. obwohl er sich bestimmt geschämt hat mit dem trikot. frage mich echt, wer das design jedes jahr so verhunzt...
> 
> was ich mache bis zur nächsten tac? keine ahnung ehrlich. überlege in ischgl mitzufahren nächste woche dann mal sehen. transrockies wäre auch schön - aber auch ziemlich teuer mit allem drum und dran... aber ziel wäre schon, einmal bei jedem der vier großen etappenrennen dabei gewesen zu sein, also,
> 
> transalp, transrockies, cape epic, crocodile...



Stimt das wäre ein cooles Ziel jetzt fehlt nur noch ein finanzkräftiger sponsor.
Transschwarzwald wäre wohl das billigste aber nach der Transalp scheint mir das nicht mehr so erstrebenswert.....


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir ein paar Bilder:

Pfitscherjoch:









Kreuzkofeljoch:













Gazza Trail:





Tracer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sekt88 (30. Juli 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> der hund war spitze. obwohl er sich bestimmt geschämt hat mit dem trikot. frage mich echt, wer das design jedes jahr so verhunzt...
> 
> was ich mache bis zur nächsten tac? keine ahnung ehrlich. überlege in ischgl mitzufahren nächste woche dann mal sehen. transrockies wäre auch schön - aber auch ziemlich teuer mit allem drum und dran... aber ziel wäre schon, einmal bei jedem der vier großen etappenrennen dabei gewesen zu sein, also,
> 
> transalp, transrockies, cape epic, crocodile...



Crocodile ist WEITAUS am Schwerstens....das von jemand der alle 4 gefahren ist.


----------



## like_bike_39 (30. Juli 2009)

Marc_12345 schrieb:


> das waren zwei ZTR Olympic, Conti Race King und ein Selle SLR TT.
> Wir hatten auch nur einen Plattfuß, aber die Felgen haben die Stürze einfach nicht überstanden.



ZTR Olympic sind doch normal wirklich unkaputtbar - ich bin damit drei JBT's ohne Probleme gefahren. Entweder wiegst Du über 100kg oder vielleicht solltest Du mal Deine Fahrtechnik überprüfen 

...was auch auf zwei aufgeschnittene Mäntel schließen läßt. Kann allerdings einfach auch mal passieren.


----------



## like_bike_39 (30. Juli 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> was den gazza-trail an sich angeht: ich finde schon, dass man solche strecken drin haben kann. mir persönlich sind flowige trails auch lieber, aber irgendwie gehören zum mountainbiking auch solche elemente dazu. andererseits bin ich den jetzt zweimal gefahren bzw. in diesem jahr großteils gelaufen und so wäre ein wenig abwechslung im nächsten jahr nicht schlecht ... schön wäre es z.b mal über den tremalzo reinzukommen - aber ob das genehmigungstechnisch machbar wäre?




Monte - Gazza trail gehört halt dazu - war dieses Jahr auch etwas schmieriger als 2008 aber mit der richtigen Mischung aus Rennen und Fahren kommt man ganz gut durch. Lieber zweimal monte-gazza als das Stück auf der Hauptstrasse von Arco nach Riva.. 


Tremalzo war 2006 dabei und Zielort in Limone - das war echt cool - allerdings die Pflasterpassage oberhalb von Limone hat auch nicht allen so gut gefallen    - der Zieleinlauf direkt am Strand von Limone war aber das Beste was es bisher gab


----------



## sekt88 (31. Juli 2009)

like_bike_39 schrieb:


> Monte - Gazza trail gehört halt dazu



Stimme ich nicht zu.


----------



## sekt88 (31. Juli 2009)

like_bike_39 schrieb:


> ZTR Olympic sind doch normal wirklich unkaputtbar - ich bin damit drei JBT's ohne Probleme gefahren.



Ich stimme zu-zwei TAc gefahren, mit schlauch und kein einzel plattfuß.

mMn, schlechte Fahrtechnik ist der hauptgrund für 90% die Plattfüssen.


----------



## prozak (31. Juli 2009)

sekt88 schrieb:


> mMn, schlechte Fahrtechnik ist der hauptgrund für 90% die Plattfüssen.


na ja, ich würde eher sagen, das hängt maßgeblich davon ab, wie hart man sein material (ohne rücksicht auf verluste) ran nimmt. wenn ich auf nem hardtail, ohne rücksicht auf irgendwas, 'nen groben schottertrail runterbretter, dann kann das eben passieren.


----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2009)

prozak schrieb:


> na ja, ich würde eher sagen, das hängt maßgeblich davon ab, wie hart man sein material (ohne rücksicht auf verluste) ran nimmt. wenn ich auf nem hardtail, ohne rücksicht auf irgendwas, 'nen groben schottertrail runterbretter, dann kann das eben passieren.



Genau DAS ist doch die Kunst der Fahrtechnik: Genau so zu fahren, dass die Teile halten und man trotzdem schnell ist. Brutal kann jeder!

Am Cavedine standen auch ein paar mit Platten. Da fragt man sich doch.....

Gibt es eine andere Abfahrt vom Gazza, die weiter oberhalb an der Sarche rauskommt? Dann könnte man über den Passo della Morte aus den Fahrradweg...

Ich bin mal gespannt: Ischgl -> St-Moritz -> Livigno -> ??? -> Madonna -> Riva  Hat schon einen Klang


----------



## subdiver (31. Juli 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein paar Bilder:



War das ein Wanderausflug


----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2009)

Nee, nee, alles Fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc_12345 (31. Juli 2009)

like_bike_39 schrieb:


> ZTR Olympic sind doch normal wirklich unkaputtbar - ich bin damit drei JBT's ohne Probleme gefahren. Entweder wiegst Du über 100kg oder vielleicht solltest Du mal Deine Fahrtechnik überprüfen
> 
> ...was auch auf zwei aufgeschnittene Mäntel schließen läßt. Kann allerdings einfach auch mal passieren.


 

Die Fahrtechnik muss auf keinen Fall überprüft werden. Die beiden Stürze, bei denen wir uns die Felgen verdengelt haben, waren eindeutig auf Fahrfehler zurückzuführen 
Das waren in beiden Fällen ganz männliche Überschläge, da darf auch mal was kaputt gehen.


----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2009)

Marc_12345 schrieb:


> Das waren in beiden Fällen ganz männliche Überschläge, da darf auch mal was kaputt gehen.



das schon  aber zweimal die felge ist entweder echt riesen pech oder aber es stimmt da was mit der felge nicht...


----------



## Marc_12345 (31. Juli 2009)

sekt88 schrieb:


> mMn, schlechte Fahrtechnik ist der hauptgrund für 90% die Plattfüssen.


 

Hey Pierre,

ich stimme Dir großteils zu. Mein Teamkollege und ich sind beide Hardtail mit Schwalbe ExtraLight Schläuchen (ich weiss, die meisten halten das für eine dumme Idee) gefahren und haben lediglich ein Plattfuß gehabt und das an einem Anstieg. Auch wenn wir konditionell nicht die stärksten sind, gehören wir auf Abfahrten zu den schnellen.
Wenn man jemanden am Wegesrand stehen sah, war das bei Abfahrten auf Geröll. Diese Pannen lassen sich durch eine "saubere" Fahrweise sicherlich vermeiden.


Gruß Marc


----------



## sekt88 (31. Juli 2009)

Marc_12345 schrieb:


> Hey Pierre,
> 
> mit Schwalbe ExtraLight Schläuchen (ich weiss, die meisten halten das für eine dumme Idee) gefahren
> 
> ...



Ick auch!


----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2009)

pannen hin oder her - schön wars. unser bericht ist online, jede menge fotos kommen in den nächsten tagen dazu. von dir pierre und steffen haben wir auch ein paar, vom äppler-express war auch was dabei glaube ich...

http://u3-hohemark.blogspot.com/


----------



## sekt88 (31. Juli 2009)

schön wars auf jeden Fall! Ich fahre aber jetzt kein mehr MTB, sondern nur Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (3. August 2009)

sekt88 schrieb:


> schön wars auf jeden Fall! Ich fahre aber jetzt kein mehr MTB, sondern nur Rennrad.



ist das dein ernst? oder nur temporär? 



btw: fotos sind jetzt alle hochgeladen. link im blog.


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist das dein ernst? oder nur temporär?
> 
> 
> 
> btw: fotos sind jetzt alle hochgeladen. link im blog.



netter BLOG...gerade gelesen...
na schön, dass Ihr trotz der Probleme auf der letzten Etappe das Ziel wohlbehalten erreicht habt...das ist doch die HAUPTSACHE oder ??? und 10 Tage mit der Frau/Freundin als beste Betreuung durch die Alpen geurlaubt zu sein...hihi 

ich schleppe mich gerade irgendwie durch um am Sonntag für die Transschwarzwald einigermassen fit zu sein...bin körperlichund mental noch nicht ganz soweit...

Gruß JOE


----------



## sekt88 (3. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist das dein ernst? oder nur temporär?



Mehr oder weniger im Ernst.


----------



## sekt88 (3. August 2009)

ctwitt schrieb:


> so lange er nicht liegen bleibt



Hey CT, 

Was ist bei dir Passiert? Ich hoffe keine schwere verletzung!

mfG, 

Pierre


----------



## Catsoft (3. August 2009)

Tolle Bilder Powder!  Ich könnt gleich noch mal.....


----------

